# 11.05. Katzenbuckelrunde



## sharky (4. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

wer hat lust, am sonntag 11. mai die katzenbuckelrunde mit zu fahren? sind dieses jahr (wetterbedingt) recht spät dran mit der saisoneröffnung auf der strecke, da sollten wir endlich mal starten!
schlage als beging 11.00 in neckarelz vor. früher diesmal nicht da ich die tour gern als XXL runde für mich ausbauen will und ca. 1,5h bis zum bahnhof brauche.

gruß
mathias


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (4. Mai 2008)

Hört sich gut an. Wenn bis dahin mein LRS da ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2008)

Tja ! Endlich ne richtig gute Startzeit und ich bin nicht da !  

Aber die Wasserkuppe ist ja auch schön !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (6. Mai 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Tja ! Endlich ne richtig gute Startzeit und ich bin nicht da !
> 
> Aber die Wasserkuppe ist ja auch schön !



Irgendwie hast du nie Zeit ?!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Dirk ist ziemlich ausgeplant. Kurzfristige Aktionen sind da selten drin.



> *Zitat vom Deutschen Wetterdienst:*
> Am Samstag und Sonntag ist der Himmel sonnig oder nur locker bewölkt. Dabei bleibt es bleibt meist trocken. - Lediglich am Alpenrand können sich im Laufe des Sonntagnachmittags ganz vereinzelt Schauer, örtlich
> auch Gewitter entwickeln.
> Die Tageshöchsttemperaturen liegen meist zwischen 21 und 25, im
> ...



Klingt doch gut. Bin dabei.

@ Trail-Knowledge: Ansonsten fährst halt noch mit Felgenbremsen mit.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (6. Mai 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dirk ist ziemlich ausgeplant. Kurzfristige Aktionen sind da selten drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würd ich gern, aber der Grund warum ich überhaupt auf Discs umbaue ist, dass ich von einem Auto angefahren wurde und deshalb meine vordere Felge im Eimer ist. Von daher klappt des mit V-Brakes nicht. Aber ich denke, dass das Paket noch diese Woche kommt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Mai 2008)

Ok, wird akzeptiert.

Das Auto sieht doch hoffentlich genauso aus wie Dein Rad?


----------



## dox (7. Mai 2008)

Wär auch gern dabei.
Is ja klasse Wetter.
Bin aber leider nich in Deutschland.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. Mai 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, wird akzeptiert.
> 
> Das Auto sieht doch hoffentlich genauso aus wie Dein Rad?



Ja doch schon ziemlich. Das Auto von der FAHRERIN hat auch einiges Abbekommen an der Stoßstange


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2008)

dox schrieb:


> Wär auch gern dabei.
> Is ja klasse Wetter.
> Bin aber leider nich in Deutschland.


irgendwie bist du nie da wenn wir fahren. man könnte meinen, du magst uns net 
wo bist du denn??


----------



## dox (8. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr nach Ungarn auf eine Hochzeit (nicht meine Hochzeit  )
Irgendwann klappt es mal das wir wieder zusammen biken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Mai 2008)

dox schrieb:


> Ich fahr nach Ungarn auf eine Hochzeit (nicht meine Hochzeit  )



wäre deine frau von hier müsstest du net so weit fahren um zuzusehen wie sich ein anderer ins unglück stürzt und könntest sonntags mit uns biken


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (11. Mai 2008)

Sorry aber LRS ist noch nicht da. Wäre nett wenn ihr die Runde nochmal wiederholen könntet, sobald mein Bike wieder fit ist


----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Sorry aber LRS ist noch nicht da. Wäre nett wenn ihr die Runde nochmal wiederholen könntet, sobald mein Bike wieder fit ist



ich hoffe, du bist es auch. heute hab ich die tour zum ersten mal mit der streckenwahl gefahren und bin ziemlich am ende. ist einfach noch zu früh im jahr für so nen kraftakt - oder die route war zu lang  
naja, was solls, gleich kommen geisterfahrer und akasha dann wird der grill angeworfen, haben wir uns verdient


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (12. Mai 2008)

Dann mal nen Guten


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Dann mal nen Guten



den hatten wir. und heut schon wieder 95km mitm renner


----------



## dirkc (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wann plant ihr mal wieder ne Katzenbuckeltortour....hab wieder Zeit!! Und kann auch früh am Sonntag aufstehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juni 2008)

Kommenden Sonntag nicht, da ist Schaulaufen auf der B27. 22. Juni hingegen käme für mich in Frage.


----------



## dirkc (11. Juni 2008)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an .

Sonntag in einer Woche wäre eine klasse Massnahme! Wäre dabei!


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2008)

22´ter ?


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2008)

22er klingt ganz gut. wer macht bei der aufgebohrten version mit? 95km, max. 2400hm


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei, aber: Was ist die "aufgebohrte" Version?
Startpunkt? Startzeit?


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2008)

an dem Wochenende bin ich ohne Bike in Wuppertal  

Aber 95km und 2400hm sind mir auch zuviel !


----------



## dirkc (12. Juni 2008)

hey, hey... war zwar in den Alpen ein wenig zum trainieren...aber 2400 ist nen bischen grob... 1800 HM max, bitte!


----------



## dirkc (12. Juni 2008)

bedenkt bitte, ich Odenwaldanfänger


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2008)

Und ich fahr in der letzten Zeit nur noch Rennrad.


----------



## sharky (13. Juni 2008)

@dirk 
das ist wurscht! die 2400hm sind wenn man bei mir vor der haustür startet und alles mitnimmt was kommt. die 1800hm schaffen wir auf der alt bekannten bzw modifizierten runde mit start ab neckarelz. da ich gern von daheim die große runde fahren würde, sollten wir erst gegen 10.30 in neckarelz starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (13. Juni 2008)

Hi Sharky,

10.30 kommt meinem alten Laster sehr entgegen 

Starte dann so, das ich mit dem Auto nach Neckardings fahre und wir uns da irgendwo an einem Parkplatz (ALDI, ....) um 10.30 treffen.


----------



## Ole_VOITL (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Hi Dirk, schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. War ja leider etwas ruhig nach unserem Ausflug nach Schenna.  

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf die Katzenbuckel-Runde. 22ster passt bei mir. Kannst Du mich mitnehmen?? Du hast ja den bewährten Radständer am Auto  

Gruß Oli


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juni 2008)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Dox. Na, was ist diesmal?


----------



## dirkc (13. Juni 2008)

Oli, kein Thema - ich schleppe dich mit zur O-Runde! Sende mal per PN oder Mail deine neue Adresse, sonst kann ich dich nicht abholen!

Hatte nen ziemlich übles Projekt an den Füßen, aber nun ists geschafft


----------



## nitegate (13. Juni 2008)

wann ist jetzt der termin für die tour?


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2008)

Könnt ihr Euren Katzenbuckel nicht mal ins Auto packen und damit Richtung Siebengebirge fahren  Bin ja schon ein wenig neidisch hier immer die tollen Touren zu lesen und nicht mehr dran teil nehmen zu können. Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2008)

nitegate schrieb:


> wann ist jetzt der termin für die tour?



lese die postings und du werdest erleuchtet...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juni 2008)

Hey Jens, sonst alles fit? Hast Du Dich wirklich von beiden grünen Ungeheuern getrennt? Wäre ja schon schade


----------



## dox (14. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Dox. Na, was ist diesmal?



Leider lieg ich am 22. schon am Strand in Spanien.   
Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hey Jens, sonst alles fit? Hast Du Dich wirklich von beiden grünen Ungeheuern getrennt? Wäre ja schon schade



Ne nur von einem - mangels Welligkeit im Umland  Hier reicht ein HT vollkommen


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2008)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ne nur von einem - mangels Welligkeit im Umland  Hier reicht ein HT vollkommen



hat es dich da fest hin verschlagen? oder nur vorübergehend?


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juni 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> hat es dich da fest hin verschlagen? oder nur vorübergehend?



Leider so richtig fest. Mit Wohnung und Referendariatsplatz und dem ganzen Klimmbims drumherum  Naja, Köln ist schon was anderes als Heidelberg. Aber die Berge fehlen extrem!


----------



## dirkc (15. Juni 2008)

Also, Olli hat mir seine Adr gemailt und nun kommen wir zu Zweit!

@Veloziraptor Wende dich an die Bonner Jungs, die machen öfters Touren in die Eifel. Kannst von Köln mit der Strapazenbahn locker nach Bonn kommen! Die Jungs haben die Pinkfarbenen Leibchen auch schon verbrannt  und sind echt cool drauf!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juni 2008)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Leider so richtig fest. Mit Wohnung und Referendariatsplatz und dem ganzen Klimmbims drumherum  Naja, Köln ist schon was anderes als Heidelberg. Aber die Berge fehlen extrem!



Haste es also auch hinter Dir? Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in den Fängen der StA - die haben mir ganz schön Arbeit gemacht... 
Hoffe, im Dezember klappt's auch nochmal einigermaßen.


----------



## Flachland_biker (16. Juni 2008)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ne nur von einem - mangels Welligkeit im Umland  Hier reicht ein HT vollkommen



Bei mir in der Rheinebene ist's auch so flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Juni 2008)

Flachland_biker schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Rheinebene ist's auch so flach...



dann solltest du dich mal nach ´m hollandrad-forum umsehen


----------



## Flachland_biker (16. Juni 2008)

Aua, das tut weh....

wir haben hier keinen Deich wo man mit so was rumfährt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Haste es also auch hinter Dir? Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in den Fängen der StA - die haben mir ganz schön Arbeit gemacht...
> Hoffe, im Dezember klappt's auch nochmal einigermaßen.



Ich drück´ Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juni 2008)

Tja - ebenfalls!


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2008)

leut, ich laborier immer noch an meiner zerrung im oberschenkel 

ich hoffe nur, dass das bis zum WE weg ist, sonst steht die runde für mich leider wirklich in frage und dabei will ich doch unbedingt die tour fahren, zumal der aktuelle wettertrend ganz gut aussieht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juni 2008)

Dann start halt auch in Neckarelz, laß es langsam angehen und halt vorher die Füße still. Dann paßt das schon.


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dann start halt auch in Neckarelz, laß es langsam angehen und halt vorher die Füße still. Dann paßt das schon.



ich mach ja schon fast nix und hab tendenziell eher mehr probleme als weniger


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Juni 2008)

Alarmdelon und ich werden am Sonntag auch mit dabei sein.


----------



## dirkc (17. Juni 2008)

Jungs, noch mal die alles entscheidene Frage für die, die mit dem Auto anreisen... WO treffen wir uns in Neckardings mit einer PARKMÖGLICHKEIT für den Blechkasten?

Bitte mit Straßennamen!!!

Vielen Dank!!!

@sharky hast du nicht mehr den flotten Käfer in dem schwarzen Strampelanzug zu Hause?? Die mit den heilenden Händen 

Gute Besserung, see you sunday


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Alarmdelon und ich werden am Sonntag auch mit dabei sein.



alar... was??? 


@dirk 
bahnhof. ganz einfach bahnhof! ausgeschildert, im navi so zu finden, ganz einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (18. Juni 2008)

@ sharky

Ist auch ein User hier aus dem Forum:

Hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=106003


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. Juni 2008)

So wie es aussieht, kann ich leider am Sonntag nicht mitfahren. Habe mir am Donnerstag im Fußballtraining irgendeine Verletzung an den Leisten zugezogen. Ich warte noch bis morgen ab und entscheide dann kurzfristig. Vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.
Anonsten viel Spaß.

Happy-Trail-Riding


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2008)

Das wäre bedauerlich. In jedem Fall: Gute Besserung!
Start bleibt 10.30 Neckarelzer Bahnhof.


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2008)

guten morgen liebe mitfahrer! 

cross tec hat sich gestern abgemeldet, trail knowledge evtl. auch. blieben noch geisterfahrer, dirkc, olevoitl, alarmdelon und ich. 

nehmt genug zu trinken mit, das wird ne hitzeschlacht heute! pulver zum getränke anrühren könnt ihr auch einpacken, haben unterwegs die möglichkeit, aufzufüllen

ich werd um halb 10 losfahren und nur wenige hügel vorher mitnehmen, sehen uns dann 10.30 in n´elz am bahnhof, wer fragen hat wegen der strecke (dirk...?) möge mich anrufen, handynummer sollte soweit bekannt sein

happy trails!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

So, daheim. Hoffentlich tut meine Bremse bald wieder wie sie soll. Auch wenn das Ding noch funktioniert hätte, wäre ich aber wohl nicht mehr zum Pavillon mitgefahren. Hoffe, Ihr kommt auch noch gut heim.


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2008)

Meine Bilder sind im Fotoalbum


----------



## CoreTec (22. Juni 2008)

Hammer! Ich habs übrigens auch noch unbeschadet nach Hause geschafft. So platt war ich schon lang nicht mehr. 34 Grad...

@sharky
Wenn du mal ne Tour für Anfänger und Senioren veranstalten solltest, bin ich auch wieder dabei. Aber ganz bestimmt nicht mehr mit dem Commencal...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (22. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sehen nach Spaß aus, den ihr, wie ich hoffe, auch hattet. Leider waren meine Scmerzen heute morgen nicht besser, worauf ich auch entschieden habe nicht mitzufahren. Ich hoffe aber, dass dieses nicht die letzte Katzenbuckeltour für dieses Jahr war, sodass ich beim nächsten mal auch wieder dabei sein kann.

Sorry, wenn ihr auf Alarmdelon habt warten müssen, aber ich habe gestern vergessen zu erwähnen, dass wenn ich nicht komme, er auch nicht kommt.
Mein Fehler....


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2008)

CoreTec schrieb:


> Hammer! Ich habs übrigens auch noch unbeschadet nach Hause geschafft. So platt war ich schon lang nicht mehr. 34 Grad...



ich war überrascht als du auf ein mal weg warst. hab mich den katzenbuckel hoch aber auch net mit ruhm bekleckert, die bis zu 36° die wir hatten zusammen mit der zerrung haben für ne eher moderate geschwindigkeit gesorgt. aber gut, 99km und 1850hm standem am ende aufm tach, das ist ganz ok 


@trailknowledge
wir haben ca. 3 minuten gewartet und als dann kein zug mehr kam sind wir gefahren. also keine bedenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (22. Juni 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> ich war überrascht als du auf ein mal weg warst. hab mich den katzenbuckel hoch aber auch net mit ruhm bekleckert, die bis zu 36° die wir hatten zusammen mit der zerrung haben für ne eher moderate geschwindigkeit gesorgt. aber gut, *99km und 1850hm* standem am ende aufm tach, das ist ganz ok
> 
> 
> @trailknowledge
> wir haben ca. 3 minuten gewartet und als dann kein zug mehr kam sind wir gefahren. also keine bedenken



Oje, gut das meine Familie gestreikt hat! Da hätt ich wohl ganz schön leiden müssen!


----------



## dirkc (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Radelgemeinde!

war doch heute netter entspannter Tag heute oder?? OK, es war etwas warm, kleiner netter Asphaltanstieg zum Traileinstieg betrachten , lustige 20 % Rampen auf Schotter, coole Trails, genügend Wassernachtankmöglichkeiten (lechtz),klasse guiding---- alles totto bene!

So, jetzt setz ich mich mal mit dem neuen Fotoalbum auseinander und stelle dann die Bilder rein.... nur nicht hetzen...


----------



## dirkc (22. Juni 2008)

Muss die erst noch kleiner machen.... also es dauert noch etwas...


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Muss die erst noch kleiner machen.... also es dauert noch etwas...



das hab ich schon schneller erlebt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juni 2008)

Na, den Ordner gibt's immerhin schon.


----------



## nitegate (23. Juni 2008)

Nach der tollen Tour macht es richtig Spaß diese noch als GPS Log zu erstellen. Hier der Link zu Google Maps mit integrierten Bildern von sharky.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fwww.emaitie.de%2Fdata%2Fkb_22062008.kml&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=49.415105,9.072132&spn=0.088114,0.21904&z=13

Ihr könnt am besten die Links auf der linken Seite anklicken, dann wird die Stelle rangezoomt.

Leider haben wir nach dem Eternal Trail eine Bilder-Pause drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (23. Juni 2008)

NÖRGELBANDE!!!!   

...ich mach ja schon... und ausserdem fängt ja jeder mal klein an, oder??


----------



## dirkc (23. Juni 2008)

.. so fertig! Anschauen erlaubt!


----------



## CoreTec (23. Juni 2008)

@sharky

Bin euch in Eberbach noch bis zur Waldgrenze hinterhergeschlichen und hab dann aufgegeben. Aber ich hatte mich eigentlich vorsorglich bei Geisterfahrer abgemeldet, hat er das vergessen zu erwähnen?  

DieTruppe war diesmal einfach zu stark für mich bekennenden Flachlandfahrer. Muss mal meinen Kontostand checken, ob es für ein ordendtliches CC-Gerät reicht. Dirk hat da schon Recht gehabt als er meinte, ich hätte so ausgefallene Bikes. Oder waren es eigenartige?


----------



## nitegate (23. Juni 2008)

Sehr gute Bilder dirk. Die Pause ist gefüllt. 

Hier ist ein Update mit den neuen Bildern:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fwww.emaitie.de%2Fdata%2Fkb_22062008d.kml&ie=UTF8&ll=49.417004,9.061661&spn=0.176221,0.43808&t=h&z=12


----------



## dirkc (23. Juni 2008)

@nitegate cool gemacht 

@coretec verabschiede dich nicht von uns, sondern von der Bergaufbremse. Suche ein paar Angler auf und verkaufe denen das Bleiei!  Ach ja, die Lungenzüge an der Kippe strapazieren nicht nur das Konto, sondern auf die Atmung am Berg! Machs beste draus


----------



## CrossTec (23. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bilder! Scheine ja echt was verpasst zu haben!

@sharky
Wird es ne Wiederholung geben, die vlt nicht ganz so heftig ausfällt?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juni 2008)

CoreTec schrieb:


> @sharky
> 
> Aber ich hatte mich eigentlich vorsorglich bei Geisterfahrer abgemeldet, hat er das vergessen zu erwähnen?
> 
> ...



Am Katzenbuckelaufstieg ging's mir dieses Mal ähnlich wie Dir. Als dann noch der Kolbenhänger dazukam, bin ich kurz nach Binau auch den direkten Weg gefahren, statt noch den letzten Schlenker mitzumachen.
Ich glaube, ein Satz Klickpedale würde Dir fast mehr bringen als ein leichteres Rad.


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2008)

freut mich so viele begeisterte hier zu finden 

ich hab samstag wenig zeit und sonntag keine, werde wohl samstag den aufstieg fahren bei dem wir nur an den eingang gefahren sind, dann die strecke runternageln die wir sonst hochschnaufen und dann die strecke hoch, die wir auch am sonntag gefahren sind. dann die highspeedabfahrt von letztem WE runter und in neckargerach wieder das bike ins auto und heim 


@adrian
coole karte


----------



## nitegate (25. Juni 2008)

Falls Interesse besteht, dann könnte ich nächstes Wochenende gerne eine Tour leiten. Da das Wetter ziemlich gut werden soll, fahre ich mit Sicherheit eine längere Tour.
Als Stecke könnte ich mir eine Drei-Länder-Tour vorstellen:
Mosbach-Mudau-Amorbach (was bayerisches trinken  )-Hesselbach-Eberbach-Mosbach

Je nach Kondition kann das natürlich erweitert werden: Beerfelden, Katzenbuckel, usw.

Technisch würde ich bei der Tour nicht über S2 hinausgehen, wobei ich den Eternal Trail durchaus mit S3 qualifiziere.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Juni 2008)

Schade, bin ab Freitag da.

Anderes Mal gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (25. Juni 2008)

nitegate schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht, dann könnte ich nächstes Wochenende gerne eine Tour leiten. Da das Wetter ziemlich gut werden soll, fahre ich mit Sicherheit eine längere Tour.
> Als Stecke könnte ich mir eine Drei-Länder-Tour vorstellen:
> Mosbach-Mudau-Amorbach (was bayerisches trinken  )-Hesselbach-Eberbach-Mosbach
> 
> ...


Ich wäre durchaus interessiert, kann aber nur am Samstag.


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2008)

danke für das angebot, nehem ich gerne an  aber ich kann diesmal auch nur samstag. und den nur zum teil so dass ich wohl nur die 2x den katzenbuckel hochfahre und dann wieder heim. lass und dass doch aufs 1. juliwochenende legen! 5. oder 6. juli? 

diese runde klingt aber ziemlich üppig mit dem MTB. die fahr ich (mit einigen schlenkern mehr) ab und an mit dem rennrad 
wie sieht es denn da mit den höhenmetern und so aus? wie viel km stehen da an? wenn die strecke nur S2 ist kommt uns das sicher entgegen. 

wäre eine woche später, egal ob samstag oder sonntag, auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## dirkc (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Strampelgemeinde .

also das erste W-ende im Juli, das wäre schon Klasse!!! Dieses kann ich nicht so... also nächstes. Kannste noch solange warten oder hast du "Trailinkontinenz"  .

Also ich wäre am nächsten W-ende dabei!! Am liebsten den Sonntag!


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2008)

gut, ich auch  bringst den olli auch wieder mit? 
ich aktiviere ggf auch noch ein paar jungs


fehlt nur noch die zusage des guide


----------



## Ole_VOITL (27. Juni 2008)

Schade,
leider bin ich an beiden Tagen verplant.  (man darf es sich mit der Regierung nicht verscherzen) 
Wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß und Glück mit dem Wetter.
Gruß Oli


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2008)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> (man darf es sich mit der Regierung nicht verscherzen)



sollen wir ein gutes wort für dich einlegen?


----------



## nitegate (27. Juni 2008)

ok, ich bereite die tour auf der karte mal vor, dann kann ich die HM und KM genauer sagen.


----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2008)

so liebe leut, bin wieder da vom katzenbuckelausflug 

habe heute den aufstieg probiert an dessen anfang wir letztes mal standen und bin dann noch hinten die rampen hochgefahren. mein fazit: adrians "Nordwand" ist IMHO die beste art, auf den katzenbuckel zu gelangen. moderate, durchgehende steigung von ca. 5 - 8%, permanent im schatten, keine so steilstücke wie auf der rampenstrecke oder die waldautobahn hoch. der flachere und sehr angenehme streckenverlauf liegt an der längeren strecke, die bis oben zurückgelegt wird. 
anschließend den katzenpfad runter und die waldautobahn zur burg eberbach sowie den steilen steintrail runtergeschossen. fazit: trotz wanderer bedingtem, permanenten auf der bremse stehen hatte man jenseits der 60 sachen drauf, was angesichts einiger spurrinnen und tiefem schotter für kurzzeitige nervosität sorgen kann 

sollte es uns jemals gelingen, den katzenbuckel auf ner runde 2x zu fahren (ggf start erst in neckargerach) dann sollten wir auf alle fälle die nordwand hoch, katzenpfad / waldautobahn / steintrail runter und dann die rampen wieder nach oben, macht irre spaß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Juni 2008)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> Schade,
> leider bin ich an beiden Tagen verplant.  (man darf es sich mit der Regierung nicht verscherzen)
> Wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß und Glück mit dem Wetter.
> Gruß Oli



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juli 2008)

Doch nicht. Die Regierung muß sich anderen Staatsaufgaben widmen.

Bin also für Vorschläge bezüglich Sonntag offen.


----------



## dirkc (1. Juli 2008)

Also, es ist noch die Frage des Tages...Samstag oder Sonntag??? Samstag ist besseres Wetter!!!
Was meint ihr??
Mir ist es wurscht, liebe es aber im trockenen zu radeln


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> ...liebe es aber im trockenen zu radeln



im trockenene, bei idealer temperatur, keinem wind, nicht zu früh, nicht zu steil...   



also ich bin für alles offen aber würde den sonntag ggf vorziehen da man samstags doch auch mal was daheim zu tun hat


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Also, es ist noch die Frage des Tages...Samstag oder Sonntag??? Samstag ist besseres Wetter!!!
> Was meint ihr??
> Mir ist es wurscht, liebe es aber im trockenen zu radeln



Das weißt Du jetzt schon? Da können doch selbst die Wetterfrösche nur qualifiziert raten...

Samstag ginge zur Not auch, aber ich komme erst aus HD zurück, wäre also frühestens ab 14.00 abmarschbereit. Sonntag wäre mir daher deutlich lieber.


----------



## nitegate (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Tourvorschlag ist fertig. 130km Drei-Länder-Tour. Ab Gundelsheim, man kann aber auch in Dallau einsteigen, was die Tour jedoch deutlich (30km) verkürzt.

Auf der Karte sieht das dann so aus:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fwww.emaitie.de%2Fdata%2Ftour_juli.kml&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=49.345928,9.170837&spn=0.153886,0.424347&z=12

Ich kann es sowohl am Samstag als auch am Sonntag einrichten, jedoch wäre mir Sonntag lieber, wie den meisten hier auch.


----------



## dirkc (2. Juli 2008)

> Mein Tourvorschlag ist fertig. 130km Drei-Länder-Tour. Ab Gundelsheim, man kann aber auch in Dallau einsteigen, was die Tour jedoch deutlich (30km) verkürzt.



Das entscheidene Kriterium sind die Höhenmeter.... wieviele bitte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2008)

ich denke wir müssen noch ein kriterium einführen: temperatur!

130km sind schon bei angenehmen temperaturen nicht ohne, aber bei der aktuell herrschenden schwülen hitze für mich definitiv ein k.o.-kriterium!


----------



## nitegate (2. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Das entscheidene Kriterium sind die Höhenmeter.... wieviele bitte???



Tja, bei 130km kommt da natürlich viel Kleinkramm zusammen. Laut Top 50 sind es ca. 3000hm, aber das stimmt selten. Ich gehe von maximal. 2000hm aus (ab und bis Gundelsheim). 
Große Anstiege kommen eigentlich nicht vor, außer aus Amorbach raus. Das sind dann aber max. 300hm am Stück.
Der höhste Punkt wird Würzberg (nicht -burg  ) mit 544m sein.  

Von Hesselbach nach Waldleiningen gib es einen sehr schönen Single-Trail, der dann natürlich HM kostet, die wieder gut gemacht werden müssen. Da dies auf dem Rückweg ist, kann man ja nach Kondition entscheiden, ob das Stück gefahren wird. Es gibt hierzu eine flache Alternative.

Allgemein kann ich zu der Strecke sagen, dass sie einige schöne Aussichtspunkte bietet und sehr leicht zu fahren ist. Viel Schotter und weit abseits vom Verkehr. Die HM kommen nur durch die Länge zusammen.

@Sharky: Meine Tourerfahrung im Odenwald hat gezeigt, dass in den Wäldern die hohen Temperaturen deutlich angenehmer zu ertragen sind als im Freibad oder daheim.
Wettermässig sieht das Wochenende sowieso etwas mies im Moment aus: 
Regen - Schauer bei 20 Grad....


Anbei noch das Höhenprofil...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juli 2008)

Um die Sache abzukürzen, könntest Du gleich das Ding da nehmen:





Ich leg auch freiwillig den Kopf drauf.

So ne Tour können wir mal bei trockenen 20° machen oder so, aber nicht bei schwüler Hitze.


----------



## dirkc (2. Juli 2008)

Das werden Sonntag keine 30 Grad, eher 23 .... aber die Anzahl von HM`s... davor haben die Waden Respekt...
Wenn es am ende der Tour eine Möglichkeit gibt ein wenig abzukürzen.... könnte man es wagen... 
Sei aber bitte nicht sauer, wenn einer davon gebrauch macht!


----------



## CrossTec (3. Juli 2008)

Das Ding sieht wohl schlimmer aus, als es ist! 
Würde mich ja gerne anhängen, bin allerdings am Sonntag bei den Spessart-Räubern unterwegs. Von daher brauch ich am Samstag keine solche Aktion reissen.


----------



## Geistereiche (4. Juli 2008)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangverein - Reschbeggt!
130 km dürft ihr ohne mich fahren, die würde ich mir bei meinem momentanen Radsprot-Konditionsstand auf 3 x einteilen - nur wo übernachten......

Können wir das mal in Form von Möbelpacken oder Ikea-Regale aufbauen betreiben - das ist meine derzeitige Paradedisziplin, nachdem ich nun ins Eigenheim nach Lohrbach gezogen bin!


----------



## nitegate (4. Juli 2008)

Wer fährt jetzt mit?
Das Wetter scheint sich ja zu stabilisieren, so dass am Sonntag wohl ok sein wird.


----------



## dirkc (4. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre mit--- Start in Dullau! 

Das nur als kleine ´Vorsichtsmaßnahme` gegen den Tod auf dem Radel! 

Sonntag 10 Uhr in Dullau??


----------



## nitegate (4. Juli 2008)

ok. 10 Uhr. Als Treffpunkt nehmen wir den Brühlweg. Das ist gleich im Industriegebiet an der B27. Gegenüber ist ein Supermarkt. Vielleicht kann man da am Sonntag parken.

Abfahrt Gundelsheim wird dann wohl ca. 9 Uhr sein.


----------



## dirkc (4. Juli 2008)

ok, um 10 in Dullau im I-Gebiet am S-markt!

Hat sonst noch einer Gelüste sich das Wasser aus dem Körper zu strampeln??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2008)

wer ist denn nun alles am start? ich geh samstag abend  und weiss net ob ich dabei sein kann  

dirk, hast du noch nen platz auf deinem heckträger? ich würde den gern reservieren  
aber ruf mich sonntag morgen nochmal an wenn du losfährst, wenn das handy an ist, komm ich mit


----------



## dirkc (5. Juli 2008)

@sharky Der Heckträgerplatz ist frei! Rufe dich am So morgen mal an! Bis morgen!


----------



## nitegate (5. Juli 2008)

@dirk: falls du noch den edge hast, dann kannst du dir mal die strecke reinladen


----------



## dirkc (5. Juli 2008)

Ja, hab ich... aber du  musst mir morgen mal ein paar Dinge erklären...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Juli 2008)

nitegate schrieb:


> ok. 10 Uhr. Als Treffpunkt nehmen wir den Brühlweg. Das ist gleich im Industriegebiet an der B27. Gegenüber ist ein Supermarkt. Vielleicht kann man da am Sonntag parken.
> 
> Abfahrt Gundelsheim wird dann wohl ca. 9 Uhr sein.



Wenn ich hier soweit durchkomme (muß heute nochmal nach HD etc.) und Sonntag dann frei ist, bin ich auch um 10 in Dalle.

@Fisch: Sauf halt net soviel!


----------



## dirkc (5. Juli 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier soweit durchkomme (muß heute nochmal nach HD etc.) und Sonntag dann frei ist, bin ich auch um 10 in Dalle.
> 
> @Fisch: Sauf halt net soviel!



... sonst ertrinkt er


----------



## sharky (5. Juli 2008)

habt ihr nen clown gefrühstückt? im gegensatz zu euch scherzbolden hab ich heut 102km und 1500hm runtergespult....




















...aufm rennrad


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Juli 2008)

Selber schuld. Nimm das bloß nicht zum Anlaß, morgen nicht zu kommen.


----------



## dirkc (5. Juli 2008)

.....der wollte nur vorher schon ne Ausrede parat haben, morgen in der kiste liegen zu bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Nimm das bloß nicht zum Anlaß, morgen nicht zu kommen.



sagt der, der auf ein mal vergessen hat, was / es der kollegin in HD zu besorgen  


also kinners, ich fahre defintiv morgen NICHT mit! hab völlig schwere beine und bin grad einfach net so recht in form, sorry! fahre um 11 ne kleine 50km runde ab daheim, zu viel mehr werd ich net in der lage sein. euch viel spaß!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

Tut mir leid, daß ich Euch heute morgen hab sitzenlassen - noch dazu, ohne Bescheid zu geben. 
Ich war gerade aus dem Haus und auf dem Weg nach Dallau, da fing meine vordere Scheibe wieder an zu zicken. Selbes Problem wie neulich. Bin heimgefahren, hab den Fisch angerufen, aber der hatte leider auch keine Telefonnummer von einem von Euch.
Bis ich meinen Low-Tech-Traktor startklar hatte, war sicher keiner von Euch mehr am Treffpunkt.
Bin dann mit Mathias und nem Kumpel von ihm noch ne Runde hier im Wald gefahren.

Das ärgert mich. Hatte sie so schön gangbar gemacht, und beim Testen ging's auch wunderbar. Aber die erste steile Abfahrt runter laufen lassen, unten ordentlich gebremst, und schon hing der Kolben wieder und die Bremse quietschte erbärmlich. Wenn das so weitergeht, rüste ich auf V-Brakes zurück.


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2008)

so, ich bin auch wieder daheim  

war das ne wasserschlacht aufm rückweg, ne gute stunde in kurzen klamotten bei strömendem regen ist nicht wirklich ein spaß, den berg hoch und durch den wald ging es noch, die letzten 5km leicht bergab waren dann aber doch ziemlich kalt... was sollst, 60km und 1250hm sind auch ok


----------



## nitegate (6. Juli 2008)

Naja, uns hat der Regen natürlich auch heftig erwischt. Ab Hesselbach fast durchgängig. Und da waren noch 40km zu machen. 
Wir mussten dann die Strecke auf die Strasse verlegen, so dass es über Schlossau, Wagenschwend und Fahrenbach nach Dallau zurückging.

100km mit ca. 1300hm und einem 20er Schnitt.

Für solch lange Touren sollten wir uns nächstes Mal ein sicheres Wetter aussuchen.


----------



## dirkc (6. Juli 2008)

SOOOOHH, bin auch wieder trocken hinter den Ohren 

Ne, das war ne Badeveranstaltung... so einen nassen Ar...  hatte ich noch nie! Im Auto lief die Sitzheizung und das Gebläse auf 30 Grad.... nur warm wurde mir nicht .
Sitze jetzt in derCouch und trinke die 2. Tasse heisse Zitrone , es wirkt langsam!!

War ne schöne Tour, nur blöd das es die Trails bergauf ging und auf Asphalt (wg Regen...) wieder runter. Plädiere bei der nächszen Runde, die NR umgekehrt zu starten.

@Geisterfahrer Wg heute morgen... knie vor dem Stuhl und lass einen das Beil ausprobieren 

Sollten mal die T-Nr austauschen per PN. Ich mache mal ne OMail an die Betroffenen!


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2008)

wieso hattet ihr so wenige HM? ich dachte die runde hat 3000??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (6. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> wieso hattet ihr so wenige HM? ich dachte die runde hat 3000??



Vom Regen weggespült


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Vom Regen weggespült



mit anderen worten ihr habt die berge links liegen lassen und habt die flache straße genommen


----------



## dirkc (6. Juli 2008)

wären aber bis Dudeldings eh nur 1800 - 2000 geworden, also von/bis Gundelsheim max 2500HM


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2008)

was solls... der sommer geht ja noch ne weile, können die runde mal bei besserem wetter drehen und wenn mehr leute am start sind


da fällt mir ein: wie sieht es kommendes WE aus? 


dirk, löwensteiner berge wären mal wieder nett aber bisher hatten wir da immer weitgehend waldpisten. war mal mit ein paar jungs da unterwegs die den GFW gefahren sind, keine ahnung wo, aber war seeeeeeeehr geil


----------



## kraichgauer (6. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> war mal mit ein paar jungs da unterwegs die den GFW gefahren sind, keine ahnung wo, aber war seeeeeeeehr geil



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind wir von Wüstenrot kommend 
nach  Spiegelberg runtergefahrn .


----------



## dirkc (6. Juli 2008)

Nächstes W-ende bin ich im Hegau/Bodensee am Biken, sorry!

Kann mal ne Trailrunde planen... in 2-3 Wochen


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Kann mal ne Trailrunde planen... in 2-3 Wochen


du weisst ja, ein trail ist so breit wie ein bike und nicht topfeben


----------



## Ole_VOITL (7. Juli 2008)

kraichgauer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind wir von Wüstenrot kommend
> nach  Spiegelberg runtergefahrn .




Hallo,

erst mal meinen Respekt an die beiden verbliebenen auf der langen Runde.

Ich kenne den GFW von Wüstenrot nach Spiegelberg. Der macht wirklich Laune .
Das blöde ist nur, dass dort am WE bei schönem Wetter einige Wanderer unterwegs sind und der Weg teilweise eine Lenkerbreite Freiraum bietet. Aber was soll´s.....wenn wir in der Überzahl sind .
Grundsätzlich bietet die Ecke schon einige schöne Abschnitte.
- GFW von Wüstenrot nach Spiegelberg
- Juxkopf
- GFW von der Kanapeebuche nach Sülzbach (incl. Sauloch)
- Stocksberg Abfahrt zum Blaichsee
- ....
Leider dazwischen auch einige Waldautobahnen um von A nach B zu kommen 

Ich versuch mich mal mit Dirk abzustimmen und eine Runde in den Löwensteiner Bergen zu organisieren.
--> Der GFW ist dabei gesetzt 

Gruß Oli


----------



## dirkc (7. Juli 2008)

Oli hat den Knüller vergessen... den GFW von Ittenberg nach Sulzbach!! Garantiert bergrunter und mit technischen Schnick-Schnack. Habe da noch nie einen Wanderer rumeiern sehen!!! Den fahren wir auf alle Fälle. Können dann oben am Eschelhof auch ne Rast machen!

@ ole-voitl Danke


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2008)

wenn ich die ortsnamen lesen denke ich immer, dass ich schon die erdscheibe runtergeplumpst bin  

wäre klasse wenn ihr ne runde organisieren könntet wäre klasse, will mal wieder neue strecken fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (8. Juli 2008)

...wir werden schon was passendes für dich zusammen stellen  
ich phone den Oli mal an


----------



## dirkc (8. Juli 2008)

@fisch ... leiden wirst du!


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @fisch ... leiden wirst du!



wer zu letzt lacht... auch ich habe nicht immer schlechte tage wie letztes mal 

also kommendes WE hab ich klassentreffen, das WE drauf sind Fr. und Sa. verplant und sonntag ruhe, das letzte juli-WE ist frei und am 1. august-WE bin ich inweg. entweder dann am letzten juli-WE oder am 2. augustwochenende denn am 3. bin ich dann wieder verplant


----------



## Ole_VOITL (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem es die ersten Terminwünsche gibt, geb ich auch mal meine möglichen Termine durch.
27.07. oder 02.+03.08.

Nach dem Abgleich mit Sharky würde ich somit den 27.07. vorschlagen.

--> Warum bin ich eigentlich so verplant??? 

Gruß Oli


----------



## dirkc (9. Juli 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/135583

Tach Leute,

hier mal mein Vorschlag.... Warte mal auf die Gegenstimmen...
wem es nicht reicht... verlängern geht immer!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juli 2008)

Schade, dann müßt Ihr ohne mich fahren. Das ist nämlich so ziemlich das einzige Wochenende, an dem ich nicht kann.


----------



## nitegate (10. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/135583
> 
> Tach Leute,
> 
> ...



dirk, hast du die Tour auch als GPS Track?

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder im Odenwald unterwegs. Wenn jemand auch eine Tour plant, dann können wir uns vielleicht kurzschließen.


----------



## dirkc (10. Juli 2008)

@ole voitl Olli wast du das heute morgen zw Oberheinriet und Lehrnsteinsfeld, den ich da gegrüßt habe???

@nitegate Ja, Track hab ich. Sende dir das Ding mal zu, vielleicht kannst was damit anfangen


----------



## sharky (10. Juli 2008)

ihr und euer GPS, ich glaub wenn man euch ne landkarte in die hand drückt wisst ihr net, was man damit anfangen soll  
also nehmen wir nun mal das letzte juli-WE? wenn der falschfahrer da net kann, meinetwegen auch das 2. augustwochenende.

oh man... 2. augustwochenende, das hat so was von nahendem saisonende... 
bald ist september, die blätter werden bunt und ruckzuck sind wieder lange klamotten angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/135583



wenn ich die daten unter der grafik richtig interpretiere bist du ne kleine hausrunde im schneckentempo langekrochen und dann aus 2,30m höhe in dein auto gedropt


----------



## dirkc (10. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn ich die daten unter der grafik richtig interpretiere bist du ne kleine hausrunde im schneckentempo langekrochen und dann aus 2,30m höhe in dein auto gedropt


 

Ich habs mal in Magis Maps so grob geplant... Feijnarbeit erfolgt an der Karte!

Karte lesen.... wichtig ist doch nur, das die ec Karte immer akzeptiert wird, oder??


----------



## Ole_VOITL (11. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @ole voitl Olli wast du das heute morgen zw Oberheinriet und Lehrnsteinsfeld, den ich da gegrüßt habe???
> 
> Ja


----------



## dirkc (11. Juli 2008)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> dirkc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ole voitl Olli wast du das heute morgen zw Oberheinriet und Lehrnsteinsfeld, den ich da gegrüßt habe???
> ...


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2008)

habt ihr freitag morgens nix zu schaffen?


----------



## nitegate (12. Juli 2008)

FYI: Am Katzenbuckel findet in einer Woche (19. Juli) ein MTB Marathon statt. Fährt da jemand mit?

Mehr Infos unter: http://www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (12. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> habt ihr freitag morgens nix zu schaffen?



Am Freitagmorgen schon... aber wo wir uns getroffen haben, das war am Donnerstagmorgen. 
Hast du Donnerstagmorgens nicht frei zum radeln??


----------



## dirkc (12. Juli 2008)

nitegate schrieb:


> FYI: Am Katzenbuckel findet in einer Woche (19. Juli) ein MTB Marathon statt. Fährt da jemand mit?
> 
> Mehr Infos unter: http://www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de/



Hast du mal nen Höhenprofil??? bzw, kannst du eines auf die schnelle erstellen??
Interesse schon... so als kleiner AX und Spiegelbergtest


----------



## nitegate (12. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Höhenprofil??? bzw, kannst du eines auf die schnelle erstellen??
> Interesse schon... so als kleiner AX und Spiegelbergtest



Es gibt dort einen Link zu Google Maps. Das Höhenprofil sieht entspannt aus. Ich habe gehofft, dass sie nach Eberbach runtergehen, aber so pendelt das ganze zwischen 400 und 600 Metern. 
Die Nordwand hätten sie in das Rennen einbauen sollen 

Ich werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitfahre.


----------



## dirkc (12. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube das tu ich auch...
Lass uns in der Woche mal hier ein wenig drüber posten...


----------



## dirkc (13. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Ole_VOITL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann warst du schon ziemlich am Ende...
> ...


----------



## nitegate (13. Juli 2008)

@dirkc: kommen dir diese bilder bekannt vor:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4935788&postcount=12


----------



## dirkc (14. Juli 2008)

nitegate schrieb:


> @dirkc: kommen dir diese bilder bekannt vor:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4935788&postcount=12



JAAAAA,  da sind noch die Spuren von uns zu sehen!!!!
Ist es nicht komisch....die berichten da in dem Forum was von "Russenpfad bergrunter fahren" ...  geht DAS da auch ???????


----------



## CrossTec (14. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> JAAAAA,  da sind noch die Spuren von uns zu sehen!!!!
> Ist es nicht komisch....die berichten da in dem Forum was von "Russenpfad bergrunter fahren" ...  geht DAS da auch ???????


Yep! Geht auch runter:






Ihr seid da aber nicht wirklich hoch gefahren?


----------



## dirkc (14. Juli 2008)

doooooooooooooooooooooooooooch!
Nitegate ist da fast alles hoch gefahren, ich nur 90% vom Weg...


----------



## CrossTec (14. Juli 2008)

Ja, nee, is klar!
War bestimmt ne nette Erfahrung.   
Wie lange habt ihr dafür gebraucht? Was war der Grund? Hat euch das Navi falsch geleitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (14. Juli 2008)

im Grunde war es unser Glück... den oben aufm Würzberg fing es an zu regnen... wir mussten aber noch bis nach Dudedingsdorf (bei Neckardings). Andersrum wären wir ganz schön angeschmiert gewesen...
Aber wir werden die O-Runde auch mal richtig rum fahren , hoffe ich!!


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2008)

in würzberg soll es einen guten gasthof geben mit ordentlichen portionen und für die gegend wohl üblichen sehr zivilen preisen. wenn wir die runde (noch)mal fahren, könnten wir das als mittagspause einplanen


----------



## dirkc (15. Juli 2008)

so Leute, wie siehts aus???? Samstag ein kleines Rennen um den K-buckel?? Wer hat Lust?? Ich denke, ich tu mir das mal an!

@ole-voitl Morgen wieder  ??? zw Lehrensteinfeld und Oberheinriet??? Ich fahre morgen nochmal die 100 KM


----------



## dirkc (15. Juli 2008)

@sharky Du bist ja noch mehr verfressen wie ich.... Was machst du nach dem fetten Mittagstisch... die Downhilllkugel vom Würzberg  und nebenbei den Russenpfad planieren???  
und unten am Ende des Russenpfads  :kotz:


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @ole-voitl Morgen wieder  ??? zw Lehrensteinfeld und Oberheinriet??? Ich fahre morgen nochmal die 100 KM



sag mal wo arbeitet ihr eigentlich  
welcher arbeitgeber gibt einem jede woche nen tag frei?? 



also samstag wäre geil aber ich muss freitag auf nen polterabend und hab von 23.00 bis 01.00 da schicht. je nachdem wie ich ausm bett komme düse ich noch hin und melde mich nach... oder auch net


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @sharky Du bist ja noch mehr verfressen wie ich.... Was machst du nach dem fetten Mittagstisch... die Downhilllkugel vom Würzberg  und nebenbei den Russenpfad planieren???
> und unten am Ende des Russenpfads  :kotz:



dirk, noch verfressener als DU kann man nicht sein. nie im leben. du bist wie ein müllschlucker. ich vermute du bist auch für die eine oder andere nahrungsmittelknappheit und steigende lebensmittelpreise verantwortlich. schäm dich!

und bei ner 115km runde hat man sich auch mal ein anständiges stück fleisch verdient


----------



## dirkc (15. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> sag mal wo arbeitet ihr eigentlich
> welcher arbeitgeber gibt einem jede woche nen tag frei??



Falsch,Falsch..... 2x diese Woche


----------



## dirkc (15. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> dirk, noch verfressener als DU kann man nicht sein. nie im leben. du bist wie ein müllschlucker. ich vermute du bist auch für die eine oder andere nahrungsmittelknappheit und steigende lebensmittelpreise verantwortlich. schäm dich!
> 
> und bei ner 115km runde hat man sich auch mal ein anständiges stück fleisch verdient



Danke für den Müllschlucker... aber du bisst nicht der Erste, der das sagt... ich glaube, ich muss mir mal nen paar Gedanken machen.

Also bis Samstag, oder??


----------



## nitegate (16. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> so Leute, wie siehts aus???? Samstag ein kleines Rennen um den K-buckel?? Wer hat Lust?? Ich denke, ich tu mir das mal an!



Bin am Montag die Rennstrecke abgefahren. Der Kurs ist ganz nett, etwas eckig auf den ersten KM. Da ist es schwierig einen Rhythmus zu finden.
Sehr oft muss man das Tempo komplett rausnehmen um die Kurve zu nehmen...

Es gibt ein etwas längeres Stück Uphill, der Rest der HM wird einfach über die Strecke hochgefahren. 
Auf die "Spitze" des Katzenbuckels wird nicht hochgefahren. Es wird eine komplette Umrundung gemacht.
Technisch ist die Strecke mittel einzustufen. Es gibt einen Absatz, den man leicht runterrollen kann, die anderen Trails sind eher flach gehen aber über viele Wurzeln. Wenn es nass ist, dann wird die Sache tricky.

Ich machte meine Teilnahme nur vom Wetter abhängig. wetter.com sagt für Samstag 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit voraus, so dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mitfahre bei 10% liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Also bis Samstag, oder??


ich mach das mal von abhängig wie viel "treibstoff" ich noch vom vorabend an bord hab und ob ich dann schon in der lage bin auto zu fahren 

ich kenne die strecke auch, bin ein mal bei ner katzenbuckelrunde mitm micha zusammen auf die strecke geraten und ein paar hundert meter mitgefahren. der hauptanstieg geht auf der "alten" uphillstrecke der katzenbuckelrunde ein stück weit hoch, etwas zickzack hoch und runter rund um den gipfel... alles in allem ok aber nix unglaublich spannendes, den wasgau-MA fand ich da deutlich geiler 





nitegate schrieb:


> Ich machte meine Teilnahme nur vom Wetter abhängig. wetter.com sagt für Samstag 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit voraus, so dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mitfahre bei 10% liegt



  also dass du dein bike nur bei nicht schlammigen bedingungen bewegst hab ich vor ein paar jahren bei unserer 1. begegnung mitbekommen als das arme ding rundrum mit schutzblechen beplankt war. aber dass das immer noch so ist...


----------



## herr.gigs (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich bin für 2 Katzenbuckelrunden gemeldet. Es die Streckenführung ein großer Unterschied im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr?
P.S. Gibt es wirklich Wege an der Nordseite, die noch/runter führen? Bin letztes Jahr mal zur Gaimühle querfeldein runter gewandert....


----------



## dirkc (16. Juli 2008)

Samstag soll es trocken sein!!! 
Also ich werde wohl mitmachen, nur so zum mitstrampeln...

@ole-voitl Morgenfrüh werde ich dir nicht , morgen gibts Regen. Aber der 2. Tag mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit... puh, der ist hart... 2 Tage zu je 100KM und dann noch arbeiten...


----------



## sharky (16. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> ... 2 Tage zu je 100KM und dann noch arbeiten...


memme, das mach ich 2x die woche - JEDE woche - und ich hab one way 54km also memm net rum  


@herr.giggs
kommt drauf an wie du nordseite auslegst. so irgendwie grob nach norden zeigen beide seiten, die bei gaimühle (wo wir ne schotterpiste hoch sind) und dann in eberbach am krankenhaus vorbei nach hinten. kannst ja mal bei der nächsten runde mitfahren


----------



## dirkc (17. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> memme, das mach ich 2x die woche - JEDE woche - und ich hab one way 54km also memm net rum



Aber du machst auf deinen 54 KM keine 800HM, du Amneckarradler!!


----------



## sharky (17. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Aber du machst auf deinen 54 KM keine 800HM, du Amneckarradler!!



wenn einer was flasch macht, dann du! wo hast du denn die 800hm?  
bin sicher dass man das halbieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (17. Juli 2008)

Also Kinders,

Samstag ist der K-buckelmarathon gebucht, bin dabei. Lockere 26 Grad bei Sonnenschein (also wie ja bereits von mir vorraus gesagt ) sollten die Wurzeltrails trocken halten. 
Wer hat noch Böcke eine kleines Vorhappening als Spiegelbergvorbereitung zu feiern?


----------



## sharky (17. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> ... Lockere 26 Grad bei Sonnenschein ...sollten die Wurzeltrails trocken halten.



glaub mir, so wie es hier die beiden letzten tage geregnet hat sind die nach wie vor nass und werden es auch bis samstag bleiben


----------



## sharky (17. Juli 2008)

wann willst du denn da aufschlagen? nachmeldezeitraum ist ja bis 11.00 uhr
wie / wann hast du dich denn angemeldet? ich entscheid das spontan


----------



## dirkc (17. Juli 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/140628

Hier mein Arbeitsweg, laut MM 550HM, laut GPS 770HM, schlag nen Ei und Integral drüber 
Ich melde Samstagmorgen nach. Können ja Morgens kurz phonen. Ziehe aber die Michelin XRC MUD auf


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2008)

am sonntag ist in großeicholzheim auch ein marathon. 6 streckenlängen von 23km bis 204km (!!!) und start von 6.30 - 10.00 
das klingt für mich zumindest nach ner alternative, bei der ich mich net das halbe WE abhetzen muss 
infos gibts hier http://www.radsport-grosseicholzheim.de/radmarathon2008/radmarathon.php , kannst dir ja überlegen, ob wir ggf da starten


----------



## herr.gigs (18. Juli 2008)

Sonntags ist auch ne MTB Tour in Erbach/Bullau, nicht allzuweit weg vom Katzenbuckel, da fahr ich dann mit. www.mtb-bullau.de
Ich muss schon zugeben, ihr habt da unten am Neckar ein sau geiles Bike Revier, ist leider nur ne Tagesreise für mich aus dem nördl. Odw.
Gruß Gigs


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> MTB Tour in Erbach/Bullau, nicht allzuweit weg vom Katzenbuckel, ... am Neckar ein sau geiles Bike Revier, ist leider nur ne Tagesreise für mich aus dem nördl. Odw.
> Gruß Gigs



also wenn das erbach-bullau wo du her kommst net all zu weit vom kabuggl weg ist dann sollte es auch keine tagesreise bis zu unserem tourenstartpunkt sein


----------



## herr.gigs (18. Juli 2008)

Ne, geh nochmal 30km nördlicher, fast Aschaffenburg. 
Also mit Rad wäre die Reise zu lang, und mit Auto habe ich wenig lust.
Aber im Aug. habe ich Urlaub und viel Zeit... mal sehen!


----------



## CrossTec (18. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> am sonntag ist in großeicholzheim auch ein marathon. 6 streckenlängen von 23km bis 204km (!!!) und start von 6.30 - 10.00
> das klingt für mich zumindest nach ner alternative, bei der ich mich net das halbe WE abhetzen muss
> infos gibts hier http://www.radsport-grosseicholzheim.de/radmarathon2008/radmarathon.php , kannst dir ja überlegen, ob wir ggf da starten



Da werde ich zu 99% an den Start gehen. 
Entweder mit der Gruppe (MB-Rad-Sport/Amorbach) um 09.00 Uhr die 112km, oder alleine die 78km (+An/Abreise).
War die letzten Jahre immer lustig!


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Da werde ich zu 99% an den Start gehen.
> Entweder mit der Gruppe (MB-Rad-Sport/Amorbach) um 09.00 Uhr die 112km, oder alleine die 78km (+An/Abreise).
> War die letzten Jahre immer lustig!



also die 112km würd ich mir auch antun. bis wann kann man sich da nachmelden? ist der start "floatend" oder gibt es je streckenlänge bestimmte zeitslots die man einhalten muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (18. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> also die 112km würd ich mir auch antun. bis wann kann man sich da nachmelden? ist der start "floatend" oder gibt es je streckenlänge bestimmte zeitslots die man einhalten muss?



Nachmeldung und Start ist bis 10.00 Uhr möglich. Ich habe mich die letzten Jahre immer erst am Start angemeldet. Kost halt ein paar Euro mehr. Aber 10 für die Verpflegung unterwegs, Spaghetti hinterher und ein "schickes" T-Shirt sind ok.


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Nachmeldung und Start ist bis 10.00 Uhr möglich. Ich habe mich die letzten Jahre immer erst am Start angemeldet. Kost halt ein paar Euro mehr. Aber 10 für die Verpflegung unterwegs, Spaghetti hinterher und ein "schickes" T-Shirt sind ok.



10?? das ist mal wirklich super fair  im badischen hinterland ist der euro eben noch was wert 
also dann seh ich zu dass ich zeitig da bin, vielleicht sieht man sich ja am start


----------



## dirkc (18. Juli 2008)

NÖ, ich tu mir den K-buckel mal an... Sonntag hab ich was anderes vor. Viel Spass auf der 115km Schleife.


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2008)

so, endlich wach....   

kann mir einer sagen ob das morgen alles auf asphalt ist? fiel mir eben so beim betrachten der streckenführung auf, ich glaub ich sollte doch das RR nehmen und die 154km fahrren


----------



## CrossTec (19. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> so, endlich wach....
> 
> kann mir einer sagen ob das morgen alles auf asphalt ist? fiel mir eben so beim betrachten der streckenführung auf, ich glaub ich sollte doch das RR nehmen und die 154km fahrren



RTF=Asphalt!


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> RTF=Asphalt!



ich sollte das kleingedruckte lesen. vor lauter freude dass an dem WE auch sonntags was geht hab ich nach "radmarathon" aufgehört zu lesen 
danke, dann steht wohl die 154km runde an


----------



## dirkc (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

so---Katzenbuckel-mtb-rennen ist rum. War ne nette Veranstaltung!!! Die Strecke hat trotz der 130 Teilnehmer, die die 4 Runden gefahren sind, echt prima mitgemacht. War keine Schlammschlacht. Kein Regen, nur Windig wars.
nitegate hat abgesagt, weil er nächste Woche einen AX macht.

@sharky 150KM mit dem Rennradel---"Verneigung"!!! Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht so mies wäre, würde ich noch mitkommen . 
Aber meine O-Schenkel vertragen kein Regen 

Ich sage mal die Löwensteinrunde für den 27.7 an, wer kommt da mit?? Startzeit ist flexibel!


----------



## CrossTec (19. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> ich sollte das kleingedruckte lesen. vor lauter freude dass an dem WE auch sonntags was geht hab ich nach "radmarathon" aufgehört zu lesen
> danke, dann steht wohl die 154km runde an



Na denn viel Spass! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Falls es schifft, bleib ich zu Hause.


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @sharky 150KM mit dem Rennradel---"Verneigung"!!! Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht so mies wäre, würde ich noch mitkommen .
> Aber meine O-Schenkel vertragen kein Regen



 also wenn ich 150km mit dem MTB fahren wollte würd ich die verneigung ja verstehen aber beim RR? das passt schon, sind geschätze 5,5h, länger sollte es net dauern 

ich glaub aber weniger dass deine oberschenkel auf den regen allergisch reagieren 


@crosstec
wenn es regnet fahre ich auch net, ggf dreh ich eine der 120km hausrunden nach bedarf morgen wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2008)

oooooooooooooh leute...

nachdem ich es nicht wirklich rechtzeitig ausm bett geschafft habe und 1h vor dem letzten starttermin aufstand, bin ich dann auf eigene faust losgezogen und hab beschlossen, den odenwald unsicher zu machen. das schefflenztal kpl hoch bis buchen, walldürn, amorbach, michelstadt, beerfelden, hirschhorn, eberbach, mosbach, heim...
unterm strich 165km, 1300hm und 5,5h für ne sehr schöne, aber doch auch ganz schön anstrengende tour....


----------



## dirkc (20. Juli 2008)

165km... Hut ab!

Die Ergebnisse haben sie von Waldkatzenbach auf der Homepage veröffentlicht... für einen "alten Sack" wie mich, nicht schlecht, bin zufrieden, gutes Mittelfeld 

Nächsten Sonntag, wie siehts aus Sharky, Oli, Geisterfahrer,.....??


----------



## CrossTec (20. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> oooooooooooooh leute...
> 
> nachdem ich es nicht wirklich rechtzeitig ausm bett geschafft habe und 1h vor dem letzten starttermin aufstand, bin ich dann auf eigene faust losgezogen und hab beschlossen, den odenwald unsicher zu machen. das schefflenztal kpl hoch bis buchen, walldürn, amorbach, michelstadt, beerfelden, hirschhorn, eberbach, mosbach, heim...
> unterm strich 165km, 1300hm und 5,5h für ne sehr schöne, aber doch auch ganz schön anstrengende tour....



Da kann ich ja lange am Start auf dich warten! 

Spass! Ich habe auch verpennt.  Da ich kein Auto hatte, lohnte sich die Anfahrt mit dem Rad nicht wirklich. Bin dann ne Runde mit dem MTB gefahren und habe die RussenpfadfalschrumfahrAktion noch getoppt! Bin von MIL dem blauen X nach Monbrunn gefolgt.

Trotzdem Respekt vor deiner Aktion! 



dirkc schrieb:


> 165km... Hut ab!
> 
> Die Ergebnisse haben sie von Waldkatzenbach auf der Homepage veröffentlicht... für einen "alten Sack" wie mich, nicht schlecht, bin zufrieden, gutes Mittelfeld
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag, wie siehts aus Sharky, Oli, Geisterfahrer,.....??


Würde mich evtl anschliessen. Kann aber wahrscheinlich Leistungsmässig nicht mit euch mithalten.


----------



## dirkc (20. Juli 2008)

Also für die geplante Tour veranschlage ich nen 15-16 Schnitt, da es teilweise auf Asphalt bergrauf geht. Die 75 KM so in 5 Std plus eine gemütliche Pause am Eschelhof.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Also für die geplante Tour veranschlage ich nen 15-16 Schnitt, da es teilweise auf Asphalt bergrauf geht. Die 75 KM so in 5 Std plus eine gemütliche Pause am Eschelhof.



dirk, hand aufs herz: wie viel trailanteil ist auf der tour dabei?
bin jetzt 3x in den löwensteinern gefahren und war zugegebener maßen bisher jedes mal enttäuscht weil es wirklich 90% waldautobahn war und nur wenige, unspekatkuläre trails dabei waren, dafür 40km anfahrt ist bei den heutigen spritpreisen und meinem sonst so reinen co² gewissen kaum zu rechtfertigen


----------



## dirkc (20. Juli 2008)

Tja, das Verhältniss wird ungefähr so sein, wie bei deiner letzten Tour... da waren auch Waldautobahnen und Asphalt dabei...

Schätzemal, es wird das Gleiche Verhältniss sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (20. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> dirk, hand aufs herz: wie viel trailanteil ist auf der tour dabei?
> bin jetzt 3x in den löwensteinern gefahren und war zugegebener maßen bisher jedes mal enttäuscht weil es wirklich 90% waldautobahn war und nur wenige, unspekatkuläre trails dabei waren, dafür 40km anfahrt ist bei den heutigen spritpreisen und meinem sonst so reinen co² gewissen kaum zu rechtfertigen



Geht das in unseren Breitengraden überhaupt anders?
Ich kenne mich hier schon einigermassen aus, aber ganz ohne Waldautobahnen komme ich nicht hin.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2008)

na ganz ohne waldautobahn auf keinen fall aber ich denke die katzenbuckelrunde bietet mittlerweile ne ganze menge an trails. wenn die löwensteiner runde so ist wie die katzenbuckelrunde, bin ich dabei


----------



## CrossTec (20. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> na ganz ohne waldautobahn auf keinen fall aber ich denke die katzenbuckelrunde bietet mittlerweile ne ganze menge an trails. wenn die löwensteiner runde so ist wie die katzenbuckelrunde, bin ich dabei



Nun ja, cih sag mal so:
Wenn du schon 40km Anfahrt hast, was soll ich dann erst sagen? 
Wäre da eine Fahrgemeinschaft angebracht?
Startort und Zeit wären noch bekannt zugeben.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2008)

also wenn du mitwillst, gerne! 
ich weiss aber noch nicht ob ich mitkann. wenn wir den georg fahrbach weg fahren, sollte es sich aber auf alle fälle lohnen, ist ein geiles revier und macht ne menge spaß


----------



## CrossTec (20. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> also wenn du mitwillst, gerne!
> ich weiss aber noch nicht ob ich mitkann. wenn wir den georg fahrbach weg fahren, sollte es sich aber auf alle fälle lohnen, ist ein geiles revier und macht ne menge spaß



Ich muss das auch erst mit der Regierung absprechen. 
Auto und Dachträger wären bei mir vorhanden.
Im Laufe der Woche sehen wir weiter!


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2008)

gut, wenn es net klappt, dann sag bescheid, ich helfe dir beim putsch


----------



## dirkc (20. Juli 2008)

Also der Georg Fahrbachweg ist reichlich dabei , soviel vorab!


----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Also der Georg Fahrbachweg ist reichlich dabei , soviel vorab!



das will ich dir aber auch geraten haben  

hoffe, ich bin am sonntag fit, heute fühl ich mich doch etwas schlapp 
kennt jemand nen wettertrend zum WE?


----------



## dirkc (21. Juli 2008)

Sonne, wie immer Sonne---schlappe 29 Grad! Also packt was zu saufen ein!

@Ole-Voitl morgen am Berg wieder  ???


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> 165km... Hut ab!
> 
> Die Ergebnisse haben sie von Waldkatzenbach auf der Homepage veröffentlicht... für einen "alten Sack" wie mich, nicht schlecht, bin zufrieden, gutes Mittelfeld
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag, wie siehts aus Sharky, Oli, Geisterfahrer,.....??



Sorry, wie schon gesagt: Das Datum klappt bei mir nicht. Habe in nächster Zeit aber eh viel anderes Zeug, also richtet Euch nicht nach mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (21. Juli 2008)

@Ole-Voitl Morgen nix  SAUKALT wirds morgen... Ich fahre dann wieder am Donnerstag, du auch???


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @Ole-Voitl Morgen nix  SAUKALT wirds morgen... Ich fahre dann wieder am Donnerstag, du auch???



WEICHEI!!  


aaaalso ICH fahr ja heute


----------



## Ole_VOITL (22. Juli 2008)

Nächsten Sonntag, wie siehts aus Sharky, Oli, Geisterfahrer,.....??[/QUOTE]

Hi, eigentlich ja.....wenn ich mein Rad wieder habe. Meine Schwinge ist grad beim Schweißen nachdem es einen schönen, durchgehenden Riss an der Schweißnaht zur Bremssattelaufnahme gegeben hat.

Ich geb dir nochmal bescheid.

Am Do am Berg.....warum nicht. Wie immer auf ein kurzes "Halloooooooooooo", wenn Du mir in der durchaus besseren Richtung den Berg entgegen kommst.


----------



## dirkc (22. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> WEICHEI!!
> 
> 
> aaaalso ICH fahr ja heute



Du bist haltn Fisch 

@ Ole-Voitl Mach da mal Druck, dann bist du Sonntag wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2008)

wie sieht denn die zeit- und startortplanung aus für sonntag?
und vor allem: das wetter! sollte ja seit heute schön sein, aber naja, 16° und kurzer dress waren doch kühl heut....


----------



## dirkc (22. Juli 2008)

Also Start in Beilstein aufm ALDI Parkplatz, gegen 10.30??
Wetter: Super Sonnenschein und 28 Grad kalt


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Wetter: Super Sonnenschein und 28 Grad kalt



ich kann net mit. meine dicke gore jacke ist noch in der wäsche


----------



## dirkc (23. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> ich kann net mit. meine dicke gore jacke ist noch in der wäsche



Kannst ruhig kommen, ich leihe dir die Felljacke von meiner Mama 

@Ole_voitl Was macht dein Schwingenbruch, kommt das Bike durch? Wie ist die ärztliche Versorgung bisher?? OP-Termin - ist der bald??
Sollen wir noch die Schwarzwaldklinik alarmieren?? Im TV haben die alles in 45 Minuten geheilt!! Prof Brinkmanns Hände beruhigen wir mit 1 Liter Obstler - dann kann der wieder alles zusammen flicken   
Sie bloss zu, das du Sonntagmorgen einsatzbereit bist!!


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2008)

der wetterbericht für sonntag sieht net doll aus, regen, gewitter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo!!

@ole Voitl heute morgen war wieder  angesagt!! Aber Oli, wieso treffe ich dich immer in der selben Kurve.... das gibt mir echt zu denken...wartest du da auf mich?? Oder schläfst du da sogar? Oder stellst du einen winkenden Pappkameraden auf die Straße?? 

@sharky Sonntag Abend gibs nen Gewitter, aber wir fahren tagsüber!!


----------



## sharky (24. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> @sharky Sonntag Abend gibs nen Gewitter, aber wir fahren tagsüber!!



in meinem wetterbericht steht es grad andersum


----------



## Ole_VOITL (25. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> @ole Voitl heute morgen war wieder  angesagt!! Aber Oli, wieso treffe ich dich immer in der selben Kurve.... das gibt mir echt zu denken...wartest du da auf mich?? Oder schläfst du da sogar? Oder stellst du einen winkenden Pappkameraden auf die Straße??
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky (25. Juli 2008)

dann lass uns das ganze verschieben. mir tun seit der tour gestern beide knie weh, ich setze mal ne weile aus und warte bis es wieder besser wird


----------



## CrossTec (25. Juli 2008)

Ich kann am Sonntag auch nicht!


----------



## sharky (26. Juli 2008)

aufgeschoben... war gestern im bikemax LB ein bißchen kleinkruscht kauften, da flog mir ein flyer vom MTB "marathon" am 14. september in neckarsulm in die hand. 65km und 1250hm ist die strecke, denke das wird ein ziemlich übles tempogebolze werden. und ich denke, ich würde mitbolzen  noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (26. Juli 2008)

@all Tour abgeblasen, fahre die Runde von mir zu Hause los. Starte um 9 Uhr.

Dann kann ich leider nicht mehr... Wohnung gekauft, renovieren geht los, 1 Woche Spanien, 1 Woche Alpencross, 1 Woche umziehen und dann.... 4-6 Reha in Isny ab Mitte September  dann etwas arbeiten und dann der Jahreshöhepunkt... 4 Wochen Kanaren mit dem Bike 

Vielleicht mal zwischen durch irgendwo einklinken zum mit radeln...

Vielleicht lassen die mich in Isny am W-ende auch mal raus, das ich den Spiegelbergmarathon mit fahren kann, aber dann ist es rum!


----------



## dirkc (26. Juli 2008)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> dirkc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo!!
> ...


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2008)

so kinners, wünsche euch nen schönen sonntag!!
gehe nachher ´n bißchen flach rennradeln, schongang!


----------



## Ole_VOITL (27. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> aufgeschoben... war gestern im bikemax LB ein bißchen kleinkruscht kauften, da flog mir ein flyer vom MTB "marathon" am 14. september in neckarsulm in die hand. 65km und 1250hm ist die strecke, denke das wird ein ziemlich übles tempogebolze werden. und ich denke, ich würde mitbolzen  noch jemand?



@ sharky
Bin am 14.09. bei bikemax marathon dabei und sogar schon angemeldet.
Wenigstens in der Anmeldeliste bin ich vorne mit dabei (Platz12)

Ich will die 65km als Vorbereitung und Leistungsbestimmung für den Lauthertal-Bikemarathon in Spiegelberg am  12.10. nutzen.

GRuß Oli


----------



## dirkc (27. Juli 2008)

sooo, bin zurück von einer TROCKENEN 90km Tour. Schöne Trails, auch GFW , Sonnenschein , auch etwas platt... 1800HM waren es in der Endabrechnung...

@Sharky Das war garantiert besser wie Rennradrollen


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2008)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> Lauthertal-Bikemarathon in Spiegelberg am  12.10.



hast da mal nen link? ist das was größeres? hab den in meiner großen marathonliste garnet gesehen  

am 11.10. ist der wasgaumarathon, landschaftlich absolut genial in der pfalz, es gibt nun auch ne 90km strecke womit endlich die lücke zwischen den 105km und den 76km geschlossen wäre. vorteil spiegelberg: man braucht net so weit fahren... auch wenn es sich streckentechnisch wirklich lohnt, zum wasgau zu fahren

@dirk
hab heut probleme mit der atmung. da war es ok einfach 90km flott zu drehen, hänge eh am asthmaspray 
außerdem hatten wir ein lohnendes ausflugsziel das mehrfach im jahr wegen des leckeren apfelstrudels angesteuert werden muss!  also kann deine tour garnet besser gewesen sein


----------



## dirkc (27. Juli 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> hast da mal nen link? ist das was größeres? hab den in meiner großen marathonliste garnet gesehen
> 
> am 11.10. ist der wasgaumarathon, landschaftlich absolut genial in der pfalz, es gibt nun auch ne 90km strecke womit endlich die lücke zwischen den 105km und den 76km geschlossen wäre. vorteil spiegelberg: man braucht net so weit fahren... auch wenn es sich streckentechnisch wirklich lohnt, zum wasgau zu fahren
> 
> ...



http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/


Probiere es mal da, geile Strecke!! 2 Runden sind ok, 3 sind Mord 

Kuchen vom Kloster.... kenn ich... lecker Stoff... beim letzten mal schaute die Bedienung etwas dumm aus der Wäsche, als ich mein 3. Stück bestellte...


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> .. beim letzten mal schaute die Bedienung etwas dumm aus der Wäsche, als ich mein 3. Stück bestellte...



bei den mengen die du üblicher weise bestellst müssten jeder bedienung eher die dollarzeichen in den augen rollen 
ich find es unglaublich wie ein mensch so viel essen kann und so dürr dabei bleibt


aber 80km und 2000hm klingt doch durchaus fahrbar?


----------



## nitegate (30. Juli 2008)

den marathon in neckarsulm bin ich letztes jahr mitgefahren. die strecke ist ganz gut. es gibt ein paar schnelle abfahrten auf schotter. nach 2h24m war ich im ziel... nicht wirklich ein marathon...

nach dem AX letzte woche sind die beine natürlich topfit, so dass ich für dieses we auf jeden fall was längeres (>100km) plane. ich hatte ja schon eine 115km strecke über den katzenbuckel vorgeschlagen, ansonsten werde ich selber die gegend zwischen weinheim und michelstadt auskundschaften. dort bin ich zu selten.

wenn jemand mit will, einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## sharky (31. Juli 2008)

ich bin dieses WE in prag zum  junggesellenabscheid 
und am marathon am 14. september fahr ich nen AX, wünsche euch aber viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (3. August 2008)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> @ sharky
> Bin am 14.09. bei bikemax marathon dabei und sogar schon angemeldet.
> Wenigstens in der Anmeldeliste bin ich vorne mit dabei (Platz12)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da ich am 14 wieder/noch da bin  , werde ich wohl auch da mit rollen.
Dann hab ich meinen AX in der Woche davor als Vorbereitung für den Marathon .
Vielleicht geben die mir in der Reha frei für den Spiegelbergmarathon... ich versuchs mal... vielleicht kriege ich ne Schwester rum, die ein gutes Wort für mich einlegt 

Die Reha fängt am 18 oder 23 September an.


----------



## sharky (3. August 2008)

was für ne reha? frage mich, was man für ne reha machen muss, während man hunderte kilometer aufm MTB runterreisst


----------



## CrossTec (8. August 2008)

Fährt jemand morgen von euch?


----------



## sharky (9. August 2008)

also morgen von heute aus gesehen ja 
aber ab heute ist dein morgen von gestern für meine tour übermorgen


----------



## CrossTec (9. August 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> also morgen von heute aus gesehen ja
> aber ab heute ist dein morgen von gestern für meine tour übermorgen


Übermorgen ab gestern geht nicht, wegen ner Familientour!
Aber übermorgen ab heute geht, da Urlaub!


----------



## sharky (10. August 2008)

ab heute geht von mir aus auch mein morgen was dein übermorgen ist da ich auch urlaub hab 
oder überübermorgen ab egal wann gesehen

also wegen mir können wir die woche mal die katzenbuckelrunde fahren, da ich noch ein bißchen fliesen legen muss würd ich eher mal mittwoch oder donnerstag ansetzen, sollte sich was ändern meld ich mich
wüsste nur gern zeitnah wann es denn sein soll damit ich meine zeit planen kann


----------



## CrossTec (10. August 2008)

Das hört sich doch gut an! Bin eigentlich flexibel, ausser Freitag. Ich blamiere mich am Samstag bei nem Rennen, da wollte ich am Freitag nen Ruhetag machen.
Kennst du den Händler in Waibstadt:
http://www.fahrrad-garage.de/
Da wollte ich mal vorbei schauen wegen nem Drössiger-Rahmen.

Stell doch einfach nen Termin ein. Dann schaun mer mal!


----------



## CrossTec (10. August 2008)

Eventuell stell ich für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag was ein. Treffpunkt wäre dann Walldürn.


----------



## sharky (13. August 2008)

also ich hab keinen termin gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitegate (13. August 2008)

Ich wäre bei einer Tour am Donnerstag dabei. 
Vielleicht könnten wir nach/durch Buchen fahren und bei Seitenbacher ein paar Riegel kaufen


----------



## sharky (14. August 2008)

sorry, zu spät gesehen, hab heut meine kleine 1600hm runde zwischen gundelsheim und mosbach gedreht


----------



## CrossTec (14. August 2008)

Ich schrieb: "Eventuell"! 

Ausserdem bin ich momentan nicht Gruppen kompatibel.
Hatte heute auf 50km 2 Platten, da der Scout jeden verdammten, mit Dornen  zugewucherten Weg in der Umgebung gefunden hat.


----------



## sharky (15. August 2008)

also das WE wird so wie ich das sehe leider auch nix


----------



## CrossTec (15. August 2008)

Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir Aub wirklich antun soll. So wirklich motiviert bin ich nicht!
14° Aussentemperatur, Regen, Matsch und platte Reifen! So hab ich den August nicht gebucht!


----------



## sharky (15. August 2008)

ich bin am samstag auf ner hochzeit und wie ich die lage einschätze wird auch der sonntag für mich ausfallen 

WTF liegt aub??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (15. August 2008)

Im Niemandsland zwischen WÜ und MGH!


----------



## dirkc (15. August 2008)

Hallo mal wieder,

also----ich habe gebucht--- 4 Wochen Kanaren ab dem 30.11! Hat noch einer Lust mit zukommen??? 
Bin erst ne Woche auf LaPalma, dann Teneriffa, dann La Gomera, dann wieder auf LaPalma. Jede Insel ungefähr ne Woche. 
Habe auf jeder Insel ne Fewo, die ich gerne mit einem teile.

Hat einer von euch Lust, auch nur Wochenweise??


----------



## CrossTec (16. August 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder,
> 
> also----ich habe gebucht--- 4 Wochen Kanaren ab dem 30.11! Hat noch einer Lust mit zukommen???
> Bin erst ne Woche auf LaPalma, dann Teneriffa, dann La Gomera, dann wieder auf LaPalma. Jede Insel ungefähr ne Woche.
> ...







Aub sollte man in Aua umbenennen!


----------



## sharky (17. August 2008)

@dirk
wenn du das im januar gemacht hättest wäre es super gewesen aber bis jahresende ist hochsaison im büro
mal schauen wie ich durchkomme. ne woche in die sonne und dann zum geschenke auspacken...


----------



## CrossTec (17. August 2008)

Wie sieht bei euch das nächste WE aus? Jemand Interesse an einer Tour ab Walldürn?


----------



## sharky (18. August 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch das nächste WE aus? Jemand Interesse an einer Tour ab Walldürn?



ich bin bis einschließlich 20. september auf diversen feiern und kann daher nicht mitfahren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. August 2008)

Sorry, bis ich in Walldürn bin, brauch ich keine Tour mehr fahren, sondern nur noch zurückrollen...


----------



## sharky (18. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, bis ich in Walldürn bin, brauch ich keine Tour mehr fahren, sondern nur noch zurückrollen...



nimmst du auto. oder zug. oder bus. oder so....


----------



## dirkc (18. August 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> @dirk
> wenn du das im januar gemacht hättest wäre es super gewesen aber bis jahresende ist hochsaison im büro
> mal schauen wie ich durchkomme. ne woche in die sonne und dann zum geschenke auspacken...



Ja, wäre ne coole Sache! Schau mal was geht!


----------



## sharky (21. August 2008)

ja gerne! weisst du schon von wann bis wann du auf welcher insel bist? mir wäre es recht wenn ich freitag / samstag anreisen und sonntag abreisen könnte und dann auf gran canaria oder tenerife wäre dann brauch ich keinen innerinsulanischen flug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (22. August 2008)

Hi Sharky,

also:
Anflug am 30.11 nach LaPalma
dann 6 -10 Tage LaPlama (völlig offen!)
dann Teneriffa oder La Gomera, auch 6-8 Tage
Dann La Gomera oder Teneriffa, ebenso 6-8 Tage
spätestens am 22.12 wieder back nach LaPalma.

Zw den Insel setze ich mit dem Schiff über!

Nitegate hat auch Gelüste nach den Kanaren angemeldet... 

Mein Abflug ist entweder am 28.12 oder 4.1., das sit noch offen.
Mache da 4 oder 5 Wochen Ausspannen halt. Also alle Zeit der Welt!


----------



## sharky (23. August 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> Also alle Zeit der Welt!



du ja, ich leider nicht! wenn ich dir nen flugtermin sage, kannst du deine anwesenheit auf teneriffa dann halbwegs danach planen? wo hast du da ne ferienhütte? puerto de la cruz?


----------



## dirkc (24. August 2008)

Ja, etweder die 2. oder 3. Dezember Woche auf Teneriffa! Such dir was aus. Ne Fewo hab ich noch nicht, weiss ja noch nicht wann ich da bin


----------



## sharky (24. August 2008)

nimmst du dein bike mit oder mietest du vor ort? 
überlege dann eher bei ralf ein bike zu mieten, wenn ich sehe was ich letztes jahr an material da vernichtet hab ist das deutlich billiger als das eigene mitzunehmen


----------



## dirkc (24. August 2008)

nehme meins mit....30 Tage Bikemiete a 25 Euro....dafür kann ich einiges zu Schrott fahren... für 1 Woche lohnt es sich nicht, da geb ich dir recht!


----------



## sharky (25. August 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> nehme meins mit....30 Tage Bikemiete a 25 Euro....dafür kann ich einiges zu Schrott fahren... für 1 Woche lohnt es sich nicht, da geb ich dir recht!



naja, wer 5 wochen auf den inseln rumhüpfen kann für den muss das bißchen bikemiete doch ein klacks sein


----------



## dirkc (25. August 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, wer 5 wochen auf den inseln rumhüpfen kann für den muss das bißchen bikemiete doch ein klacks sein



Alter, DAS ist mein Jahresurlaub! Hatte dieses Jahr erst 1 Woche Urlaub! Dazu der Scheidungssche..., der Wohnungskauf, der Umzug, die Unternehmensberater in der Firma... mir reichts für dieses Jahr! 

Also, ich gehe da nicht immer und jeden Tag auf Tour, ich rolle da auch mal zum Strand runter und haue mich einen Tag in die Sonne, trinke 3 Bier und lasse den lieben Gott eine guten Tag sein.


----------



## sharky (26. August 2008)

dirkc schrieb:


> ... ich rolle da auch mal zum Strand runter und haue mich einen Tag in die Sonne, trinke 3 Bier und lasse den lieben Gott eine guten Tag sein.



das klingt sehr vernünftig! ich seh zu dass ich ne woche frei bekomme das wäre schon nett, auch wenn wir im 4. quartal leider großkampf haben


----------



## dirkc (26. August 2008)

sieh zu und vielleicht hat nitegate auch noch Lust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. August 2008)

ja schau mer mal ich sauf grad eh ab und hab keine hoffnung auf besserung da wir eh unterbesetzt sind und noch dazu ne kolleging gekündigt hat... 
aber wäre schon geil!!


----------



## sharky (9. September 2008)

verdammt ruhig hier... 

wer fährt in spiegelberg mit? hab mich angemeldet


----------



## CoreTec (12. September 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> wer fährt in spiegelberg mit?




...isch nähäät. Hab den Flyer hier liegen. Werd mich vielleicht als Zaungast betätigen.

Sonntag ist "Fit for firefighting" in HN angesagt, sprich Duathlon. Mir graust es jetzt schon wieder davor. Dieses Jahr gerade mal lächerliche 1,5 tkm abgestrampelt und noch kein einziges Mal Laufen gewesen.
Man wird sehn.


----------



## sharky (16. September 2008)

hi nic,

schön dass es dich auch noch gibt  wäre klasse wenn du in spiegelberg als zaungast da wärst, dann könntest ja ein paar fotos schiessen


----------



## dirkc (16. September 2008)

Hai Fisch,

bin auch in Spiegelberg dabei . Hab für 2 Runden frei bekommen!!!

Alter, was wichtiges - Was ist mit Teneriffa??? da haben sich welche wg ner Fewo gemeldet und die sind vom 10 - 21 auf Teneriffa. Ich/wir würde mir ne große Fewo mit denen teilen??


----------



## sharky (17. September 2008)

das mit teneriffa muss ich klären, aber 11 tage geht definitiv nicht maximal me woche
wo soll denn die wohnung sein? werde mir ein bike mieten, puerto de la cruz wäre daher praktisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (18. September 2008)

jaja puerto del la dings ist schon klar - die, die sich gemeldet haben, sind auch Biker und die wollen auch beim Ralf Touren machen. Zieh mal deinen Urlaub gerade!!!!
So, ich folge jetzt meinem "Einberufungsbefehl" nach Isny...

Bin aber da auch per Mail erreichbar!


----------



## sharky (19. September 2008)

yipieeeheyheeey! 

kann theoretisch ab 1.11. auch frei urlaub planen da sich bei meiner aufgabenzuordnung im büro heut was geändert hat. kann zwar sein dass die eine oder andere lästige preisverhandlung noch ärger machen wird aber angesichts meiner resturlaubstage sollte ich doch wohl frei bekommen 

dirk, wann issn deadline wegen melden? muss das in der letzten septemberwoche erst klären


----------



## dirkc (21. September 2008)

Hört sich ja gut an bei dir. Bitte kläre es so schnell wie möglich!!!
Nächste Woche ist glaube ich noch OK


----------



## sharky (21. September 2008)

ok, ich kläre das so schnell es geht wobei ich die woche noch frei habe  
aber du bist ja so oder so dort, oder? notfalls nehm ich ne extra bleibe und fahr so mit
buchst du touren über ralf? werd ich machen, mehr als 5 bei 7 tagen reise mach ich net


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. März 2009)

So, fast ein Jahr isser nu alt, der Thread.

Kommender Sonntag wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder eine *Katzenbuckelrunde* zu fahren und Sharky in seiner Trauer wegen der Nichtfertigstellung seines Kantenklatschers zu trösten  (bzw. aufzuziehen).

*Start: 10.00 Uhr am Neckarelzer Bahnhof, wie gehabt. 
Geplante Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 h. *
Ich stell's noch ins Last Minute Biking rein. 

Jemand noch nicht verplant für *Sonntag den 22. März*?


----------



## sharky (19. März 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So, fast ein Jahr isser nu alt, der Thread.
> 
> Kommender Sonntag wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder eine *Katzenbuckelrunde* zu fahren und Sharky in seiner Trauer wegen der Nichtfertigstellung seines Kantenklatschers zu trösten  (bzw. aufzuziehen).
> 
> ...



1) es ist ein enduro und kein kantenklatscher
2) qualität braucht zeit (immerhin brauch ich zum aufbau weniger zeit als du zum aussuchen)
3) wenn du weiter so frech bist, lass ich dich allein im wald zurück


----------



## dox (19. März 2009)

Ja wär mal wieder eine gute Idee Sharky aufzuziehen....
Äääh ich meine natürlich eine Katzenbuckelrunde fahren.

Prinzipiel wäre ich dabei.
Muss schauen dass ich Samstag in Sinsheim im Stadion einigermaßen nüchtern bleib.


----------



## Ole_VOITL (19. März 2009)

Hi,

hab die Nachricht von Dirk weitergeleitet bekommen.

Wäre ein verlockender Saisonstart. Findet die Runde am So statt??
Hab im Last Minute Biking noch nichts gefunden.

Gruß Oli



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So, fast ein Jahr isser nu alt, der Thread.
> 
> Kommender Sonntag wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder eine *Katzenbuckelrunde* zu fahren und Sharky in seiner Trauer wegen der Nichtfertigstellung seines Kantenklatschers zu trösten  (bzw. aufzuziehen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. März 2009)

Sehr gut, darum bat ich ja um Weiterleitung. Hab's nur an die geschickt, von denen ich noch PMs im Posteingang rumliegen hatte.

Sorry, hab' noch nichts eingetragen. Werde ich gleich nachholen. Ja, Sonntag.

Edit: Eintragen!

@ Fischli: Ich habe einen Speichenschlüssel, und ich werde ihn benutzen. Ich bin ein zu allem entschlossener Geisterfahrer.


----------



## sharky (20. März 2009)

@kai
ich hoffe du bist nicht einer von den blau angezogenen 

@oli
ja findet statt wie gehabt, wäre schön wenn du mich mit den 2 gelbfüßlern net allein lässt

@micha
speichenschlüssel hab ich auch. sind das die lichtschwerter der MTB fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_VOITL (21. März 2009)

Sorry, muss doch absagen. Hab am Nachmittag um 15 Uhr einen Job gewonnen. Das reicht mir mit Rückfahrt nach Obersulm Vorne und Hinten nicht .

Werd meine Saisonopening-Runde in Löwenstein drehen.

Aber wenigstens lebt der Thread wieder .

@Sharky: Halte durch 

Gruß Oli


----------



## sharky (21. März 2009)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> @Sharky: Halte durch


leichter gesagt, als getan 

wie sieht die 1. mai planung denn aus? schon was gebucht? wenn ihr fahrt, will ich mit!
dirk ist ja schon wieder weg, weisst du, wie der stand da ist?


----------



## dirkc (18. Mai 2009)

Tach Zusammen,

wie siehts wieder aus mit ner Bucklrunde?? 

Kann der Fisch mal wieder was auf die Flossen stellen??


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Mai 2009)

Wollte gerade ne PM rumschicken, wer von Euch am Vatertag noch greifbar ist.

Wäre doch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wollte gerade ne PM rumschicken, wer von Euch am Vatertag noch greifbar ist.
> 
> Wäre doch ne Möglichkeit.



Mir wär aber der 23. lieber. 
Am Vaddertag kann ich net.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## dirkc (18. Mai 2009)

Vatertag = für die Nichtväter der Radeltag 

Wäre dabei!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Am 23. bin ich leider in Beschlag (und werde wahrscheinlich eh recht spät aus den Federn kriechen, Freitag spielen nämlich ein paar fidele Australier in Hockenheim).
Sharky will auch lieber nach dem 22., alle anderen haben sich bislang nicht gemeldet.

Sollen wir's dann lieber auf einen Termin legen, der allgemein auf Zustimmung stößt? Ich warte noch auf Rückruf vom Sharky (den hab ich eben in ner Besprechung gestört, hihi) aber ich würde sagen, kommendes Wochenende (30./31.) wäre prima für eine große Katzenbuckelrunde. Startpunkt dann wie üblich der Neckarelzer Bahnhof so gegen 10.00 Uhr. (Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir ausnahmsweise egal)

Dann müßte man sich dieses Wochenende nochmal alleine durch die Büsche schlagen.


----------



## dirkc (19. Mai 2009)

Dann den 30/31. Startpunkt OK

@ole_voitl Kommst mit? Heckträgertaxi fährt mit !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

> Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir ausnahmsweise egal.


Doch nicht. Muß am 30. sehr wahrscheinlich arbeiten, eben einen Anruf bekommen. Also: Sonntag der 31.05. um 10.00 am Neckarelzer Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2009)

So, letzte Änderung, definitiver Termin, an dem Sharky und ich da sind und Zeit haben:

Pfingstmontag, also der 01. Juni 2009. Start 10.00 Bahnhof Neckarelz.
Geplante Tourdauer: Ca. 4,5 - 5h.
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Mittel bis ein bißchen mehr
Tempo: dito

Optimierte Route, Zwischenstationen wie üblich Minneburg, Stolzeneck, Eberbach. Trailanteil höher als früher.

Sorry, daß das so ein Hickhack mit der Datumsfestlegung ist.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Mai 2009)

Hab ich mal notiert. 
Könnte klappen.
Geb aber nächste Woche noch Bescheid.


----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2009)

mit welchen rössern treten die herren denn an? ich würde gerne die langstreckentauglichkeit meines abfahrtorientierten schlachtrosses testen, sofern ihr nicht mit den hardtails antretet. denn dann wäre der geschwindigkeitsunterschied bergauf doch etwas groß 

@micha - routenvorschlag ab eberbach:
trail hinterm krankenhaus hoch, stück weit die rennstrecke lang, gipfel, katzenpfad, stück weit den trail vom rennen lang, waldhighway zur burg, s-kurventrail runter, unten trail richtung wolfsschlucht, dann ab gerach wie gehabt


----------



## Ole_VOITL (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,
hab mir den Termin mal geblockt. Freu mich auf die Runde und die diversen neuen Bikes.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2009)

Wär schön, wenn das bei Euch klappt.

Ich werde mit dem Ghost fahren. Muß alle Mängel finden, bevor die 6 Monate rum sind. 

Trailvorschlag angenommen. Waren vorhin dort spazieren, hinter dem Turm geht auch noch ein recht vielversprechender Pfad runter, der sog. "Weg der Kristalle". Katzenpfad -> Sprungschanze -> See.



> ...unten trail richtung wolfsschlucht...


Hoffe, Du findest das noch. Wir waren zwar an Christi Himmelfahrt da irgendwo unterwegs, aber nicht auf Trails, sondern Waldautobahn.


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich werde mit dem Ghost fahren. Muß alle Mängel finden, bevor die 6 Monate rum sind.



dann solltest du das bike kai oder mir geben, wir finden das für dich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (25. Mai 2009)

Mal so zur reinen Aufklärung... hioer wird vom Sonntag geredet... und der Fisch schreibt in seiner PN was vom Montag...

Wat den nu - Sonntag oder Montag k-buckel strampeln????????


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> Mal so zur reinen Aufklärung... hioer wird vom Sonntag geredet... und der Fisch schreibt in seiner PN was vom Montag...
> 
> Wat den nu - Sonntag oder Montag k-buckel strampeln????????





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So, letzte Änderung, definitiver Termin, an dem Sharky und ich da sind und Zeit haben:
> 
> Pfingstmontag, also der 01. Juni 2009. Start 10.00 Bahnhof Neckarelz.
> Geplante Tourdauer: Ca. 4,5 - 5h.
> ...



Obenix hatte schon recht in seiner PM.



sharky schrieb:


> dann solltest du das bike kai oder mir geben, wir finden das für dich raus



Ich sagte testen, nicht mutwillig zerstören.
Will der mir mein schönes Fahrrad plattsitzen...!


----------



## dirkc (25. Mai 2009)

Danke dir für die Aufklärung .... ich fühle mich jetzt spürbar besser


----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> mit welchen rössern treten die herren denn an? ich würde gerne die langstreckentauglichkeit meines abfahrtorientierten schlachtrosses testen, sofern ihr nicht mit den hardtails antretet. denn dann wäre der geschwindigkeitsunterschied bergauf doch etwas groß


Hmmmmm, welches Bike nehm ich denn? 
Mein Fully ist allerdings leichter als mein Hardtail. 
Sag bescheid was besser ist, kenn die Wege nicht.


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mein Fully ist allerdings leichter als mein Hardtail.
> Sag bescheid was besser ist, kenn die Wege nicht.



das mit dem gewicht löse ich sehr pragmatisch mittels eines ausbetonierten autoreifens  
wenn man fahren kann geht es auch mit dem HT problemlos, es ist wenig wirklich verblocktes dabei und wenn dann eh nicht fahrbar, die meisten trails sind sehr flowig und solang dein HT nicht zu überschlägen nach vorne neigt passt das. das fully wäre sicher angenehmer aber ich bin die runde oft genug genau so mit dem HT gefahren, wie die meisten anderen auch


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich sagte testen, nicht mutwillig zerstören.
> Will der mir mein schönes Fahrrad plattsitzen...!



tsss... das ding ist doch bei dir völlig unterfordert, da müssen maschinen ran, keine ersatzteile


----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2009)

Dann nehm ich das Fully, bin nicht mehr der Jüngste. 

Dann bis Pfingstmontag.


----------



## sharky (26. Mai 2009)

gut gut, das wird ja ne recht nette runde, so wie das im moment aussieht! 
hoffe nur, das wetter wird besser, die 2h rennrad im regen heut waren :kotz:


----------



## Tobsn (28. Mai 2009)

Wetter sieht gut aus.
Kommt sonst noch jemand mit dem Zug aus MA bzw HD?


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2009)

das mit dem wetter ist gut, hoffen wir, dass die vorhersage auch so eintritt und es weder regnet noch so schwül und heiß wird, wie diese woche montag, dann wird das ganze zur qual. ich geh morgen nochmal trails checken am katzenbuckel, damit auch alles läuft wie es soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Mai 2009)

Laß das lieber bleiben!

Vorher:






Nachher:


----------



## dirkc (29. Mai 2009)

Na toll! Endlich kleine Wellnessoasen für die ältere Generation!  Das rundet das Bikeprogramm wirklich nach unten ab!
Schlammbäder für die schlaffe Haut, Kneippkuren für die Beine mit den Krampfadern 
Lehmballast ans Bike, der dann die Kopfdurchblutung anregt bis zum platzen   

Weiss nicht ob ich komme.... wenn ich am Montag bei euch aufschlage, bringe ich noch jemanden mit... damit es nicht so auffällt, das ich nach meiner Rüsselpest so Ar..h langsam bin!


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2009)

@micha
ich wollte an den katzenbuckel, nicht an den rennsteig 

@dirk
kneifen gilt nicht!


----------



## dirkc (29. Mai 2009)

@ole_Voitl Dein Heckträgerplatz ist weiterhin gebucht.... sie hat ihr Bike im Auto


----------



## dirkc (29. Mai 2009)

Mal was anderes... habt ihr schon die Videos gesehen...???
schaut mal unter



"on the line" Teil 1 und Teil 2

nur gut!


----------



## dirkc (29. Mai 2009)

Soooo - das Mädel kommt mit und das wird für mich dann eine entspannte Tour... 

see you at the station!

@oli bin gegen 9.30 an dem P+M Platz in Weinsberg


----------



## Tobsn (29. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Pfingstmontag, also der 01. Juni 2009. Start 10.00 Bahnhof Neckarelz.
> Geplante Tourdauer: Ca. 4,5 - 5h.
> Schwierigkeitsgrad: Mittel bis ein bißchen mehr
> Tempo: dito


09:47 Uhr kommt meine S-Bahn an.
Steh dann Kette rechts bereit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2009)

Prima! Da der Zug gewöhnlich eh ein paar Minuten zu spät kommt, paßt das genau.

@ Dirk: Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## dirkc (29. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Prima! Da der Zug gewöhnlich eh ein paar Minuten zu spät kommt, paßt das genau.
> 
> @ Dirk: Wir sind gespannt.



na -wer wohl noch...    aber sie ist nicht eure Altersklasse  

Sie ist noch nicht die Schnellste, hat aber Ausdauer... passt derzeit zu mir...
Ach fast vergessen - sie ist ne Nette!  
Musste aber arg mit mir ringen, ob ich ihr diesen Haufen für 4-5 Std zumute   
...aber da ich dabei bin... ...wirds wohl gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_VOITL (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Dirk,
alles klar...9:30h am P&M in Weinsberg .
Bis Montag früh.

Gruß Oli



dirkc schrieb:


> Soooo - das Mädel kommt mit und das wird für mich dann eine entspannte Tour...
> 
> see you at the station!
> 
> @oli bin gegen 9.30 an dem P+M Platz in Weinsberg


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> Ach fast vergessen - sie ist ne Nette!


 kennst du den spruch: nett steht für *N*icht *E*inmal *T*ageslich *T*auglich oder nett ist die kleine schwester von ********?  aber ich bin mir sicher, sie ist reizend, wieso sie dann aber mit dir...?   



> Musste aber arg mit mir ringen, ob ich ihr diesen Haufen für 4-5 Std zumute


pass auf, sonst lassen wir dich am 1. berg stehen und lassen dich in der odenwälder wildnis zurück 



ich war heut ein bißchen da oben unterwegs. die trails sind weder matschig noch staubig, allerdings ist die erde noch so feucht, dass man auf den trails des katzenbuckelrennens nicht ganz den speed des rennens gehen sollte. ich hab den fehler in der 1. kehre gemacht und musste ordentlich arbeiten, um das bike in der spur zu halten. 

die route steht weitgehend, wir fahren den relativ flachen trail zum katzenbuckel hoch, stück weit die rennstrecke lang, zum gipfel, hinten runter, stück weit die renn-trails, den langen trail den wir hoch sind wieder runter. dann auf halber strecke zur burg eberbach abbiegen und den zickzack trail bis eberbach runter, was noch höhenmeter bringt, oder eben den anderen weiter hoch. dann richtung zwingenberg auf netten trails. an deren ende ist die frage wie wir bis zwingenberg fahren, habe ne route bis zur burg die aber 90% waldautobahn ist und nochmal ordentlich HM bringt. sehen wir dann spontan. ab zwingenberg ist dann wieder alles fix


----------



## mwulf (31. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,

nachdem mich Sharky vor ner Weile mach gefragt hatte ob ich auch mitfahren will und ich morgen Zeit habe wollte ich auch kommen. Ich würde dann um 9:28 in Mosbach aufschlagen.

Grüße Martin


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2009)

hallo martin,

kommst du mitm zug? dann musst dir die 30min irgendwie verteiben, der rest kommt ja erst kurz vor 10. ich bin um 10 dann am bahnhof


----------



## mwulf (31. Mai 2009)

Ne halbe Stunde warten geht, um 9:47 ist ja Tobsn auch schon da.

Oder wie lange verzögert sich die Abfahrt bei euch normalerweise, der nächste Zug käme um 10:06 (laut Bahn) an ...


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2009)

wir fahren punkt 10.00 ab  aber du kannst auch in gundelsheim aussteigen und wir radeln zusammen nach neckarelz. ich fahr um 9.30 bei uns los, dann an der b27 lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwulf (31. Mai 2009)

Der letzte Halt vor Mosbach ist 9:15 in Bad Friedlichhall und von dort, mit einem 40er Schnitt, aufm Fully nach Gundelsheim zu Radeln entspricht leider nicht meiner Fittness.

Ich fahr also um 9:28 nach Mosbach.


----------



## sharky (1. Juni 2009)

40er schnitt? 7km in 15 min - ein 29er hätte gereicht


----------



## bikerunner65 (1. Juni 2009)

Morgen Allerseits,

nehme ebenfalls an der Runde teil.
Komme mit Tobsn und der Bahn.


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2009)

Danke an Alle, war ne super Runde 
Auch wenn wir uns früh abgeseilt haben. 




@Sharky: hier  die Tour um Eberbach.


----------



## bikerunner65 (1. Juni 2009)

Ebenfalls ein grosses Merci von mir.
Waren ein paar sehr nette Abfahrten dabei.
Wenn meine Beine nicht so müde gewesen wären, hätten die Auffahrten nicht so sehr geschmerzt.
Hoffe, dass Ihr es tatsächlich noch trocken zurück geschafft habt.

Gruss


----------



## mwulf (1. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter war super, nach einer Stärkung auf dem Fest bin ich noch bei strahlenden Sonnenschein bis nach HN geradelt.

Und nu bin ich Kapott.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juni 2009)

Ebenfalls danke, hat mir auch großen Spaß gemacht. 
Tja, wenn's nicht so verdammt nach Regen ausgesehen hätte... Zum Glück sind wir doch noch weitergefahren. Hier kam gar nichts runter.
Bilder stelle ich morgen irgendwann online. Ole's Kopfstand wurde jedoch nicht für die Nachwelt festgehalten. Die "B"-Note wäre allerdings recht hoch ausgefallen.


----------



## mwulf (1. Juni 2009)

Wieso gibts kein Bild davon? 
Wenn man mit ner Kamera in der Hand dasteht und einer legt sich direkt vor einem ins Gebüsch muss man doch ein Bild machen.


----------



## sharky (1. Juni 2009)

so, die bilder sind online, ihr habt alle ne PM

schön wars, auch wenn ich nun nach 107 / 2175 doch etwas kaputt bin
bis die tage mal, wir kommen auch gern mal nach HD / pfalz / randzone


----------



## dirkc (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

war nen schöner Tag - wenn auch das Radeln ein wenig zu kurz kam... aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder fitter!

Merci für die Bilder Sharky - stelle meine auch noch online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Juni 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> war nen schöner Tag - wenn auch das Radeln ein wenig zu kurz kam... aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder fitter!



na komm dirk, gib es doch zu, du hast absichtlich einen auf krank gemacht um dich mit der lady abzuseilen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juni 2009)

So, meine Bilder beweisen es: Eigentlich waren wir nur am Mampfen und Saufen.






P.S. Guckt mal, auf dem unteren Foto im Hintergrund hab ich zufällig Johnny Bravo in natura mit abgelichtet:


----------



## sharky (2. Juni 2009)

das weizen war herrlich... leider mit alkohol!


----------



## dirkc (2. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> na komm dirk, gib es doch zu, du hast absichtlich einen auf krank gemacht um dich mit der lady abzuseilen



...es gibt halt Momente... da halte ich zu den Schwachen....


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> ... Ole's Kopfstand wurde jedoch nicht für die Nachwelt festgehalten...


Who the **** is Ole?


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ... wir kommen auch gern mal nach HD / pfalz / randzone


Jeder Zeit gerne.


----------



## sharky (3. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Who the **** is Ole?



ole mit dem voitl 

sag mal bescheid wenn ihr durch die pfalz / randzone brettert, vor juli geht bei mir aber nix


----------



## Ole_VOITL (4. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ole mit dem voitl



SO, jetzt bin ich bekannt im Land.

Das kommt davon wenn man sich abseilt, dann verpasst man die Showeinlagen.
Nachdem ich Glück hatte zuvor an der Abzweigung nicht vom Geisterfahrer abgeschossen zu werden, hab ich die Bodenberührung selbst verursacht.

@ Geisterfahrer: Danke an deine Bremse.....die funktioniert

@ all,
auch von mir . Die Tour wird immer besser. Besten Dank an den Guide.


----------



## sharky (4. Juni 2009)

@ole & micha
sagt bitte nächstes mal bescheid, bevor ihr sowas macht, das muss man für die nachwelt dokumentieren  bin ja froh, dass alle heil heim gekommen sind! freu mich auf die nächste runde, GFW oder pfalz / heidelberg, mir egal
aber vor dem 1. juliwochenende wird das nix, am 2. geht auch nix und am 3. ist das 12h rennen.

aber: ich hab ja noch urlaub und vielleicht findet sich mal ein unter der woche termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwulf (5. Juni 2009)

Ich währe auch wieder gerne dabei, ich denke nur, dass ich beim nächsten mal weniger Showeinlagen einbauen werde. Oder ich schaff mir mal Protektoren und Reifen mit mehr Grip an ...


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2009)

andere reifen ist sicher nicht falsch, aber du wärst der erste, der die runde mit protektoren fährt


----------



## mwulf (6. Juni 2009)

Wobei mein Schienbein von dem Sturz auf den Steinen noch etwas vermackt aussieht ... aber was nicht tötet härtet ab, also wad solls. Wobei, gegen Brennesseln 

Bei den Reifen bin ich noch am schwanken zwischen FA 2.25 oder IRC Trailbear. Oder habt ihr noch einen anderen Vorschlag?
Momentan ist ein etwas runtergefahrener Nobby drauf.


----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> Wobei mein Schienbein von dem Sturz auf den Steinen noch etwas vermackt aussieht ... aber was nicht tötet härtet ab, also wad solls. Wobei, gegen Brennesseln



pain is temporary, glory is forever. ich sag jetzt nicht, wie mein schienbein / knie aussieht. 

wegen den reifen: wenn es dich bergab hinlegt dann in der regel nicht, weil dein hinterreifen glatt ist  ob du nun den einen oder anderen drauf machst... nunja, in unseren breitengraden und bei dem, was wir fahren, sicherlich nicht die kriegsentscheidende thematik. solange genug profil drauf ist und das ding auf den waldböden bei uns vernünftig packt, passts schon


----------



## jonny87 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits ... 
ich wohne ein paar Ortschaften neben dem Katzenbuckel und wollte am WE mal eine Runde in die Richtung drehen. 

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Wege / Trails dort empfehlen ? 
Gibt es ausgeschilderte Rundwege oder ähnliches ? 
Ist zufällig jemand von euch am nächsten Samstag wieder auf dem Katzenbuckel unterwegs und zeigt mir was ? 

MfG jonny87


----------



## sharky (10. Juni 2009)

der katzenbuckel ist bei unserer tour weniger traillastig. rund um den gipfel sind ein paar nette wege, die man fahren kann, die schöneren trails sind aber unten im neckartal auf der anderen seite zwischen minneburg und stolzeneck bzw eberbach und zwingenberg. die zu finden ist aber nciht ganz so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny87 (11. Juni 2009)

sind die wege ausgezeichnet ? 
also finde ich da was anständiges was spass macht wenn ich das erste mal dort bin?


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2009)

rund um den gipfel rum einfach der nase nach, vor allem an der ostseite sind einige. ausgezeichnet sind sie teilweise, aber solange du nicht mit geschlossenen augen durch die gegend fährst, findest du sie zwangsläufig. ist aber ein nicht all zu langes streckennetz.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Juli 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> das mit dem wetter ist gut, hoffen wir, dass die vorhersage auch so eintritt und es weder regnet noch so schwül und heiß wird, ...


Alle Achtung 
Für ne 4 Jahre alte Vorhersage, voll getroffen.
Es war sonnig. 
Es war warm.
Es war leicht schwül.
Und es war ne verdammt geile Männerrunde. 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und Guide. 
Und hoffen wir wiederholen das nicht erst in 4 Jahren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juli 2013)

Danke ebenfalls! Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Das mit Heidelberg wäre auch mal ne Idee...


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2013)

ihr thread-fledderer 

war ne klasse runde. ich widme ihr einen eigenen thread, sobald ich die bilder hoch geladen habe. die sind nicht ganz so prickelnd weil die linse verschmiert war. hat viel spaß gemacht. können ja am sonntag nochmal fahren. da wird es noch ne ecke wärmer als letzte woche


----------



## Tobsn (23. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit Heidelberg wäre auch mal ne Idee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, dann Sonntag von Mosbach nach Heidelberg, immer mit Blick auf den kühlen Neckar. 

Freu mich.


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2013)

Tobsn schrieb:


> OK, dann Sonntag von Mosbach nach Heidelberg, immer mit Blick auf den kühlen Neckar.
> 
> Freu mich.



also ich für meinen teil werde mich bei der hitze sonntag da rein fläzen:






dazu dann das trinken:







und vom planschbecken aus den hier bedienen, mit exakt dieser auflage:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir, der Plan!

Ich werde dann ein wenig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fische Versenken spielen und mir meine Steaks vom Grill holen.


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2013)

Noch sind freie Kapazitäten in der Wasserfläche vorhanden...


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2013)

Noch sind freie Kapazitäten in der Wasserfläche vorhanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> also ich für meinen teil werde mich bei der hitze sonntag da rein fläzen:



Ich seh schon das wird nix mit Euch dieses WE.
Aber das Jahr ist ja noch Jung.

Ich werd mich dann dieses WE meinem neuen Spielzeug widmen.


----------



## sharky (26. Juli 2013)

ist ja nicht so dass ich nicht fahre. aber wenn dann ziemlich zeitig. morgenkühle ausnutzen


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juli 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> ist ja nicht so dass ich nicht fahre. aber wenn dann ziemlich zeitig. morgenkühle ausnutzen



So werden wir das auch machen.
Wenn Du Lust auf Bergstraße hast, wir starten um 8:00 bzw. 8:40 am Waldrand.

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2013)

da muss ich ja mitten in der nacht aufstehen 

lust ja, aber nenene... ich werde morgen den frisch konfigurierten renner mal testen. 

bilder kommen. hatte eine etwas übermäßig ausgelastete woche


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2013)

so, die bilder sind hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55907

 @Geisterfahrer
schickst mir deine mal zu? wenn nicht, bin nachher in der ecke, ich steck mal nen USB ein...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Juli 2013)

Meine haste jetzt auch. Danke fürs Hochladen!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. Juli 2013)

Hi Michael,

ich klinke mich auch mal wieder ein

Unsere Magarethenschlucht-Tour steht noch vom letzten Jahr aus.

Hast du noch Interesse den Tour-Guide zu machen?
ich würde dir Tour noch gerne fahren.

Ich bin vom 18.08.13 ab eine Woche auf dem Alpencross unterwegs.
Anschl. würde es bei mir gehen.

Du kannst ja mal zwei Termine anbieten - wenn du willst.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Juli 2013)

Hi Albert!

Hab's nicht vergessen, komme nur sehr wenig zum Biken. Ich schau mal, dass ich nach dem 27.08.2013 zwei Termine zusammen bekomme. Bis dahin müsste die Schlucht auch wieder offen sein. Bei der Tour vor zwei Wochen war nämlich alles gesperrt wegen Sprengarbeiten.

Viele Grüße & viel Spaß auf dem Alpencross!


----------



## sharky (30. Juli 2013)

so, die letzten bilder sind auch hoch geladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

